# 1961 Impala conv. build



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Should be starting starting the frame off next week......


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

parts car i picked up today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Gonna watch this one, welcome and congrats on becoming an ACEHOLE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 11 2010, 05:18 PM~18287780
> *Gonna watch this one, welcome and congrats on becoming an ACEHOLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS GUY!!!



NICE ACE MAN, I'LL BE WATCHING THIS ONE AND THE OTHER (80) 61 RAG BUILDS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: YES I'M HATING.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 11 2010, 07:18 PM~18287780
> *Gonna watch this one, welcome and congrats on becoming an ACEHOLE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

decided to start taking it apart tonight


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 11 2010, 05:18 PM~18287780
> *Gonna watch this one, welcome and congrats on becoming an ACEHOLE
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homie how much did you get that gem for?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18289423
> *decided to start taking it apart tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 11 2010, 10:06 PM~18288188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS GUY!!!
> NICE ACE MAN, I'LL BE WATCHING THIS ONE AND THE OTHER (80) 61 RAG BUILDS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  YES I'M HATING.....
> *


whats up pete :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] you aceholes


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got the motor out after work the factory 283 is not going back in putting LS1 in, next week will have body off so it can go to sand blasting has some rust that needs to get taken care of, so i can start welding in the patch panels, while the body is gone going to start molding and smothing frame.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

nice


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

LS1 huh, should be a good build. I'll stay tuned!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of my last build..


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

going to pull the frame out in the morning, and start cutting out the rusted panels


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lookin good homie!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn playa, looks like you got a diamond in the ruff, but after a lil' polishing, she'll be sparkling on the blvd. Can't wait to see the end result...

What color you plan on going with? Lifts? / What did you pay for the ONE?


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: you the man


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started cutting out some of the rusted spots not as bad as i thought it was going to be, still needs alot of work, going to start taking apart the frame this week to get sand blasted then going to mold and paint it..


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 14 2010, 07:22 PM~18310503
> *:thumbsup: you the man
> *


took a minute but i found one


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 14 2010, 07:13 PM~18310454
> *Damn playa, looks like you got a diamond in the ruff, but after a lil' polishing, she'll be sparkling on the blvd. Can't wait to see the end result...
> 
> What color you plan on going with? Lifts?  /  What did you pay for the ONE?
> *


going gun metal grey w/ black and grey int. no lfts all chrome susp. and LS1, Traded my 66 rag for it...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 14 2010, 06:15 PM~18310223
> *lookin good homie!
> *


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 14 2010, 08:36 PM~18310855
> *took a minute but i found one
> *


ill be checking you out on dis one good luck big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 15 2010, 07:48 AM~18312762
> *ill be checking you out on dis one good luck big dogg :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

whats up with the purple 64? more pics


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 11 2010, 09:25 PM~18289423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats you trey too!!
thats a trip!!
its the same years i have !!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 15 2010, 10:37 PM~18318793
> *thats you trey too!!
> thats a trip!!
> its the same years i  have !!!
> ...


63 belongs to friend in the car club, just working on it for him


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 15 2010, 09:35 PM~18318101
> *whats up with the purple 64? more pics
> *


its my friends car its for sale i think he is asking 27,000


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Luck James!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

should be getting some goodies for her today :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice car to build should turn out nice and its gunna be on "13'S" right


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

u have 2 parts cars?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 14 2010, 07:35 PM~18310848
> *started cutting out some of the rusted spots not as bad as i thought it was going to be, still needs alot of work, going to start taking apart the frame this week to get sand blasted then going to mold and paint it..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks solid!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Traded my 66 rag for it...

HEY BRO DID YOU GET THAT 61 FROM NIPOMO CA..... I SAW THAT 66 AT THIS SHOW IN SANTA MARIA THIS WEEKEND...66 LOOK CLEAN AS HELL BRO...CANT WAIT FOR THIS 61 TO BE DONE... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 15 2010, 09:35 PM~18318101
> *whats up with the purple 64? more pics
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=496486&hl=


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 17 2010, 11:27 AM~18332924
> *Nice car to build should turn out nice and its gunna be on "13'S" right
> *


14" 72 SPOKE DAYTONS


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Aug 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18332955
> *u have 2 parts cars?
> *


NO JUST ONE PARTS CAR


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Aug 17 2010, 11:58 AM~18333165
> *Traded my 66 rag for it...
> 
> HEY BRO DID YOU GET THAT 61 FROM NIPOMO CA..... I SAW THAT 66 AT THIS SHOW IN SANTA MARIA THIS WEEKEND...66 LOOK CLEAN AS HELL BRO...CANT WAIT FOR THIS 61 TO BE DONE...  :thumbsup:
> *


MISS IT ALITTLE THAT WAS A NICE CAR


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 17 2010, 12:52 PM~18333652
> *14" 72 SPOKE DAYTONS
> *


Close enough lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking Good!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

nice 61 impala


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

going to try to get all my suspension out this weekend to send out for chrome then ill start on the frame, still havnt figured out the exact color i want thinking between a dark silver, or gun metal grey.


----------



## Kuulei (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 15 2010, 09:35 PM~18318101
> *whats up with the purple 64? more pics
> *


come get it, that thing is 4 sale 27,000 obo :biggrin:


----------



## Kuulei (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 17 2010, 12:38 PM~18333520
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=496486&hl=
> *


good lookin homie :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

going to order the floor pan in the morning


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

GOOD START ! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 18 2010, 10:34 PM~18349613
> *GOOD START ! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got a little work done on the parts car tonight, cant do much more on the drop till it goes to get sand blasted then ill start replacing the couple panels


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

fuckit cut the frame and all ! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 25 2010, 12:33 AM~18398971
> *got a little work done on the parts car tonight, cant do much more on the drop till it goes to get sand blasted then ill start replacing the couple panels
> 
> 
> ...


did you just cut threw a canadian frame :uh: oh the horror...... :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2010, 02:30 AM~18400390
> *did you just cut threw a canadian frame  :uh: oh the horror...... :biggrin:
> *


the under side of the frame by the floor has rust holes


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 24 2010, 10:52 PM~18399653
> *fuckit cut the frame and all !  :biggrin:
> *


Didnt feel like fighting with rusty bolts last night :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SOLID ACE


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 25 2010, 01:59 PM~18404109
> *SOLID ACE
> *


THANKS


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Went to OG Unlimited in Kent last night got my floor pan, going to work on stripping the rest of the parts car tonight


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 26 2010, 06:34 AM~18410442
> *Went to OG Unlimited in Kent last night got my floor pan, going to work on stripping the rest of the parts car tonight
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got a little done today got most of the floor cut out need to cut out the rt rear seat area aswell in the morning then i will work on cleaning all the surface rust on the braces


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

ttt for call of duty mw2 :machinegun: :machinegun: 
will start sand blasting this weekend and taking off suspension


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 26 2010, 07:34 AM~18410442
> *Went to OG Unlimited in Kent last night got my floor pan, going to work on stripping the rest of the parts car tonight
> *


Do work homie......You know we got ya


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

was nice talking with you james. :wave: i have ya took care of on what we talked about. :thumbsup:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 11 2010, 06:18 PM~18287780
> *Gonna watch this one, welcome and congrats on becoming an ACEHOLE
> *


thats what i told him when he got it


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 17 2010, 11:27 AM~18332924
> *Nice car to build should turn out nice and its gunna be on "13'S" right
> *


better fuckin b


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

lookin good ese! i think you should paint it hott pink with a hot pink top, so jen can mash it!!!!!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Sep 2 2010, 04:51 AM~18468055
> *lookin good ese! i think you should paint it hott pink with a hot pink top, so jen can mash it!!!!!
> *


but real talk, its gonna be a super hard joint. we dont see many 61's......and now we got 2 in da club!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Sep 2 2010, 04:53 AM~18468058
> *but real talk, its gonna be a super hard joint. we dont see many 61's......and now we got 2 in da club!
> *


what up when you coming over to see her?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 1 2010, 03:59 AM~18458477
> *was nice talking with you james.  :wave: i have ya took care of on what we talked about.  :thumbsup:
> *


cant wait to get it


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

i was going to tell you lets race to see who will finish first ...but yours is alot more solid ,so forget it ! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 2 2010, 09:00 PM~18475166
> *i was going to tell you lets race to see who will finish first ...but yours is alot more solid ,so forget it ! :biggrin:
> *


my rt rocker is all rusted out on the inner, its solid but does have alot of issues, but thats what makes it fun :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 2 2010, 09:24 PM~18475468
> *my rt rocker is all rusted out on the inner, its solid but does have alot of issues, but thats what makes it fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i have to replace both rockers! thats funny because my floors aint bad ,couple patches here and there !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 2 2010, 09:34 PM~18475599
> *:0 i have to replace both rockers! thats funny because my floors aint bad ,couple patches here and there !
> *


will be worth all the headaches when they are done, going to work on my floors this weekend, but have to work on the homies 63 drop at my house aswell so my progress is slow


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 2 2010, 09:58 PM~18475790
> *will be worth all the headaches when they are done, going to work on my floors this weekend, but have to work on the homies 63 drop at my house aswell so my progress is slow
> *


ya , im going to do a lil at a time ..but i wont to roll this bitch already  but we can motivate each other and put some bad ass drops on the road


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 2 2010, 08:25 AM~18469073
> *cant wait to get it
> *


someones gettin a rotisserie! :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Sep 4 2010, 12:28 AM~18484190
> *someones gettin a rotisserie! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

did alittle work yesterday w/ the homie got the frame all apart, powder coater picked it up this morning with my conv. rack and whell tubs to get sand blasted and powder coated.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 5 2010, 12:19 PM~18491548
> *did alittle work yesterday w/ the homie got the frame all apart, powder coater picked it up this morning with my conv. rack and whell tubs to get sand blasted and powder coated.
> 
> 
> ...




LOl, whatever works for getting it shipped off!!! Hope he doesn't have far to go.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 5 2010, 11:30 AM~18491597
> *LOl, whatever works for getting it shipped off!!! Hope he doesn't have far to go.
> *


nott far at all about 3 miles on back roads. safety first :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chtrone+Sep 4 2010, 12:28 AM~18484190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 5 2010, 10:19 AM~18491548
> *did alittle work yesterday w/ the homie got the frame all apart, powder coater picked it up this morning with my conv. rack and whell tubs to get sand blasted and powder coated.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOUR O.G CONV. FRAME? THE PICS AREN'T THAT GOOD, BUT IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A CONV. FRAME.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2010, 09:37 PM~18495177
> *IS THAT YOUR O.G CONV. FRAME? THE PICS AREN'T THAT GOOD, BUT IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A CONV. FRAME.
> *


y dont it? i see the reinforcement on the top and the 4 extra mounts


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 5 2010, 08:56 PM~18495337
> *y dont it? i see the reinforcement on the top and the 4 extra mounts
> *


COOL, I WAS/AM LOOKING AT IT ON MY PHONE, I'LL HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT ON A MY COMP.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

movin right along homie!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2010, 09:37 PM~18495177
> *IS THAT YOUR O.G CONV. FRAME? THE PICS AREN'T THAT GOOD, BUT IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A CONV. FRAME.
> *


yes it is the og frame #s matching


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice ride!!!!

I'm jealous now, everyone has a 61 but me


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

damn brandon came thru to get the frame in a fuckin van? he is a fool for that one, but hey whatever works right. he will get er done, he is da man at powdercoating!
ima slide trhu there on saturday before the bbq at verntastics. cant wait to see the ace. maybe bryce cube is gettin one too huh? we can have our own little 61 section when we cruise and go to shows!
holla atcha later pimp!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Sep 7 2010, 05:19 AM~18504665
> *damn brandon came thru to get the frame in a fuckin van? he is a fool for that one, but hey whatever works right. he will get er done, he is da man at powdercoating!
> ima slide trhu there on saturday before the bbq at verntastics. cant wait to see the ace. maybe bryce cube is gettin one too huh? we can have our own little 61 section when we cruise and go to shows!
> holla atcha later pimp!
> *


see ya sat


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

let's do this homie ..i ain't out the game yet ...see you moving fast ,i have to wait on some fedi coming in ! o ya ..the guy i was going to get the rotisserie fromm sold it ..400 i wanted to beat his ass !o well shit happens :dunno:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 7 2010, 06:35 PM~18510136
> *let's do this homie ..i ain't out the game yet ...see you moving fast ,i have to wait on some fedi coming in ! o ya ..the guy i was going to get the rotisserie fromm sold it ..400 i wanted to beat his ass !o well shit happens :dunno:
> *


hit up classic customs he is on my build page thats who i ordered mine from


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 7 2010, 08:47 PM~18511419
> *hit up classic customs he is on my build page thats who i ordered mine from
> *


im just going to steal a cart from home depot fuck it ! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my outer rocker off and part of my lower a-piller, its a mess in there little overwhelming :banghead:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 7 2010, 07:52 PM~18511460
> *im just going to steal a cart from home depot fuck it ! :biggrin:
> *


thats a damb good idea looks like our home depot gonna be missing a cart too :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 7 2010, 08:53 PM~18511477
> *got my outer rocker off and part of my lower a-piller, its a mess in there little overwhelming  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


i bet mine will twice as worse..hope not :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 7 2010, 11:53 PM~18511477
> *got my outer rocker off and part of my lower a-piller, its a mess in there little overwhelming  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


that dont look to bad.....POR-15 them shits before you close it back up


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 8 2010, 06:37 AM~18513724
> *that dont look to bad.....POR-15 them shits before you close it back up
> *


SENT YOU A PM


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 8 2010, 11:03 AM~18514182
> *SENT YOU A PM
> *


sent one back :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 8 2010, 07:20 AM~18514278
> *sent one back  :biggrin:
> *


what is this , secret '61 PM Society :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 24 2010, 09:33 PM~18398971
> *got a little work done on the parts car tonight, cant do much more on the drop till it goes to get sand blasted then ill start replacing the couple panels
> 
> 
> ...



Aye guey you cut the CANADIAN frame too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 8 2010, 01:32 PM~18516480
> *Aye guey you cut the CANADIAN frame too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


IT WAS REALLY RUSTY LIKE SWISS CHEESE WITH A SIDE OF ROAST BEEF :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the other inner rocker out tonight shit looks bad, if anyone knows how to fab that long piece let me know. thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 7 2010, 08:52 PM~18511460
> *im just going to steal a cart from home depot fuck it ! :biggrin:
> *


a shopping cart? :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 8 2010, 08:20 AM~18514278
> *sent one back  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for your help again, just ordered that inner rocker reinforcement from show cars inc. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

havnt gotten any further just waiting on the rotisserie, dont want to pull the inner rocker off till its on it, going to try to sand blast that side tomorrow and get it ready for the new metal


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 9 2010, 01:39 PM~18524651
> *thanks for your help again, just ordered that inner rocker reinforcement from show cars inc.  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem dood


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

TTT nice ride keep up the good work


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by congo_@Sep 11 2010, 10:20 AM~18541034
> *TTT nice ride keep up the good work
> *


THANKS, HAVE YOU SEEN MY OLD GREEN ONE DRIVING AROUND THERE?


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

C mon one of my boys got it that fucker is bad ass where did u get ur hood hinges for the ride


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started to practice my fab skills today i think it came out ok, should be able to get the inner rocker next weekend and start putting in the new metal.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

for the homie!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

clean project homie,gl on build


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 13 2010, 01:06 AM~18552909
> *clean project homie,gl on build
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

been working on the homies 63 trying to get it done so mine can go in the garage, i will finesh blocking it tomorrow night then do the final primer on it on sat.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 16 2010, 08:33 PM~18587366
> *been working on the homies 63 trying to get it done so mine can go in the garage, i will finesh blocking it tomorrow night then do the final primer on it on sat.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 17 2010, 12:21 AM~18588943
> *nice work :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got the rotisserie today car will be going on it in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got some work done today got the car on the rotisserie, and got my stuff back from powder coat, going to work on the floor alittle in the morning and block on the 63


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 18 2010, 09:20 PM~18601252
> *got some work done today got the car on the rotisserie, and got my stuff back from powder coat, going to work on the floor alittle in the morning and block on the 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what u pay for the rotisseri !


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what u pay for the rotisseri !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 19 2010, 01:27 AM~18602271
> *what u pay for the rotisseri !
> *


$1,240 shipped classic customs 1-423-782-6322 its well worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got some work done got the rocker cut out going to work on cleaning it all up so I can start welding it up this week, got a some chrome stuff today, chrome doesnt look great going to take a truck load of parts for chromeing to Art Brass


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 19 2010, 07:09 PM~18606544
> *Got some work done got the rocker cut out going to work on cleaning it all up so I can start welding it up this week, got a some chrome stuff today, chrome doesnt look great going to take a truck load of parts for chromeing to Art Brass
> 
> 
> ...


 
that's a lot of work???? :biggrin: but you are moving fast on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 20 2010, 09:14 AM~18610445
> *that's a lot of work???? :biggrin:  but you are moving fast on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It is alot of work, this is the worse part on the whole car so once i get this rocker area taken care the rest should be alot easier :x:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18611489
> *It is alot of work, this is the worse part on the whole car so once i get this rocker area taken care the rest should be alot easier  :x:
> *


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 20 2010, 11:25 AM~18611524
> *
> *


WHAT UP? DID YOU SELL THE 57?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you aint playin homie,keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 20 2010, 02:01 PM~18612787
> *you aint playin homie,keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO HAVE HER DONE FOR NEXT SUMMER :happysad:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

the motor on my compressor went out today, and my ps3 is acting up  :guns:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 20 2010, 08:11 PM~18616405
> *the motor on my compressor went out today, and my ps3 is acting up    :guns:
> *


YOU JINX ME HOMIE,YOU DIDN'T WANT ME TO PASS YOU UP ! :biggrin: MY DAM MOTOR WENT OUT ON MY COMPRESSER  I TELL YOU SOMETHING ALWAYS COMES UP.....TIME TO LOOK FOR A MOTOR :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 20 2010, 12:01 PM~18611831
> *WHAT UP? DID YOU SELL THE 57?
> *


Nope not yet pulled the beats and rims r next then on stocks and on ebay everyone wanna lowball me and offer $30k or plain bullshit $32,500 cash firm buys the car no beats or rims pass the word


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2010, 02:40 AM~18629685
> *Nope not yet pulled the beats and rims r next then on stocks and on ebay everyone wanna lowball me and offer $30k or plain bullshit $32,500 cash firm buys the car no beats or rims pass the word
> *


trade you my 1994 mazda b3000 w/ a new motor for it :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18627559
> *YOU JINX ME HOMIE,YOU DIDN'T WANT ME TO PASS YOU UP ! :biggrin: MY DAM MOTOR WENT OUT ON MY COMPRESSER  I TELL YOU SOMETHING ALWAYS COMES  UP.....TIME TO LOOK FOR A MOTOR  :biggrin:
> *


if its not one thing its another, takeing the motor to an electric place today to see if they can rebuild it, if not $350 for a new one


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 22 2010, 07:03 AM~18630319
> *trade you my 1994 mazda b3000 w/ a new motor for it  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

GETTING MOTOR REBUILT FOR COMPRESSOR $120 I GUESS THATS BETTER THAN HAVEING TO BUY A NEW ONE SHOULD HAVE IT BACK BY FRI


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 22 2010, 07:05 AM~18630335
> *if its not one thing its another, takeing the motor to an electric place today to see if they can rebuild it, if not $350 for a new one
> *


 :0 i checked mine today it was the switch on it try to bye pass it see if its the motor or not ...still going to buy the switch its like 35 bones ...checked the price today.. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 20 2010, 03:24 PM~18613483
> *TRYING TO HAVE HER DONE FOR NEXT SUMMER  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 18 2010, 09:20 PM~18601252
> *got some work done today got the car on the rotisserie, and got my stuff back from powder coat, going to work on the floor alittle in the morning and block on the 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 23 2010, 03:58 AM~18640193
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 20 2010, 12:22 PM~18611489
> *It is alot of work, this is the worse part on the whole car so once i get this rocker area taken care the rest should be alot easier  :x:
> *


and thats th truth, I used solid ass 4 door rockers, converted them to 2 door. made it a lot easier. looking good james keep it up


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 09:29 AM~18641732
> *and thats th truth, I used solid ass 4 door rockers, converted them to 2 door. made it a lot easier. looking good james keep it up
> *


Thanks, hopefully can get some work done this weekend


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

compressor is working again, should be able to get back on track tomorrow night
:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 23 2010, 08:40 PM~18647746
> *compressor is working again, should be able to get back on track tomorrow night
> :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :sprint: off to the mancave :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18647808
> *:h5: :sprint: off to the mancave  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya i will be living in my garage all winter, good thing i have heat out ther now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 24 2010, 07:51 AM~18650634
> *ya i will be living in my garage all winter, good thing i have heat out ther now
> *


at least you got the garage to work in :biggrin: 

once i have one yall will think ive lost my mind


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 24 2010, 06:51 AM~18650634
> *ya i will be living in my garage all winter, good thing i have heat out ther now
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: me too seems like i get more work done in the winter than when its hot


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking good!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got some more of the rocker pieces i had fabed up, only thing im waiting on is the outer rocker should have it this coming up week, going to take body off the rotisserie this weekend, mount the frame on it, and then bolt the body down on the frame need to get everything mocked up, to make sure nothing twisted during all the cutting and movement, then i will start welding. i figure better be safe then sorry

some of these pieces i had fabed


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ALL THESE PIECES ARE FOR THE RIGHT ROCKER^^


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18656152
> *got some more of the rocker pieces i had fabed up, only thing im waiting on is the outer rocker should have it this coming up week, going to take body off the rotisserie this weekend, mount the frame on it, and then bolt the body down on the frame need to get everything mocked up, to make sure nothing twisted during all the cutting and movement, then i will start welding. i figure better be safe then sorry
> 
> some of these pieces i had fabed
> ...


nice,who doin ya fab work?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 25 2010, 01:16 AM~18657706
> *nice,who doin ya fab work?
> *


i will be taking orders let me know what you need done :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 25 2010, 06:53 AM~18658143
> *i will be taking orders let me know what you need done  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao i aint got deep pockets like most yall,but you doin some clean as fuck work homie,


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 26 2010, 12:50 PM~18665177
> *lmfao i aint got deep pockets like most yall,but you doin some clean as fuck work homie,
> *


fab work wasnt that expensive, it comes out to around the average prices for sheet metal


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

you mead the from scratch ?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 27 2010, 10:27 AM~18672523
> *you mead the from scratch ?
> *


SOME OF THE PIECES I HAD MADE, AND I MADE A COUPLE AS WELL


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

good job on that fab work! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 27 2010, 08:11 PM~18678185
> *good job on that fab work! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 24 2010, 05:40 PM~18654805
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: me too seems like i get more work done in the winter than when its hot
> *


its harder to cool down in the heat, i have no breeze in garage, today was muggy as hell wanted to block on the homies 63 when i got home the a.c. was blowen so i hopped on the ps3


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

its always nice to take a break from the projects so u dont get burned out and get frusterated and make mistakes


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 27 2010, 09:11 PM~18678185
> *good job on that fab work! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 27 2010, 06:48 AM~18671105
> *fab work wasnt that expensive, it comes out to around the average prices for sheet metal
> *


pm sent homie :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 27 2010, 09:29 PM~18678356
> *its always nice to take a break from the projects so u dont get burned out and get frusterated and make mistakes
> *


thats what i tried tellen the homie with the 63 i have a.d.d. i think, cant focus on one thing for to long then i start working on another, going to try to stay focused and work on his tonight, so i can try to get it out of my house this weekend, my 61 has never even been in the garage yet.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking REAL good homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:27 AM~18680324
> *Looking REAL good homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got the 63 ready for paint will be taping it up in the morning going to paint it sat night cant wait ti get mine in the garage


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18715406
> *Got the 63 ready for paint will be taping it up in the morning going to paint it sat night cant wait ti get mine in the garage
> 
> 
> ...


fuck homie ...your getting me all tinglely inside ! :biggrin: seeing a car get painted thats my high ! :420: :biggrin: what color you going to paint it ..


----------



## Kuulei (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Sep 2 2010, 04:53 AM~18468058
> *but real talk, its gonna be a super hard joint. we dont see many 61's......and now we got 2 in da club!
> *


we got 3 in the club :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18715406
> *Got the 63 ready for paint will be taping it up in the morning going to paint it sat night cant wait ti get mine in the garage
> 
> 
> ...


just askin a question homie nada bad meant,but am i seeing things or is them body lines off? 

juiced wit no reinforcements? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 2 2010, 01:13 AM~18716677
> *just askin a question homie nada bad meant,but am i seeing things or is them body lines off?
> 
> juiced wit no reinforcements?  :biggrin:
> *


Your BLIND fucker the doors open throwing ur eyes off


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2010, 01:16 AM~18716683
> *Your BLIND fucker the doors open throwing ur eyes off
> *


hey all i did was ask a question :biggrin: i could tell the door was open :uh: 


at least when someone calls i answer or return the call  

and the hood is throwin my eyes off to?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 1 2010, 09:28 PM~18715667
> *fuck  homie ...your getting me all tinglely inside ! :biggrin: seeing  a car get painted thats my high ! :420:  :biggrin: what color you going to paint it ..
> *


its going pussy pink


















j/k chrysler denum blue


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 2 2010, 08:35 AM~18717491
> *its going pussy pink
> j/k chrysler denum blue
> *


i was going to say what the :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 2 2010, 08:35 AM~18717491
> *its going pussy pink
> j/k chrysler denum blue
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

shes ready will finesh it in the morning, going to try to work on mine aswell


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 2 2010, 10:14 PM~18722010
> *shes ready will finesh it in the morning, going to try to work on mine aswell
> 
> 
> ...


Hey no offense but is that tape on the windshield a lil offf???  LOL


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 3 2010, 12:18 AM~18722419
> *Hey no offense but is that tape on the windshield a lil offf???  LOL
> *


im cross eyed looks straight to me :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 3 2010, 08:39 AM~18723334
> *im cross eyed looks straight to me  :biggrin:
> *


im glad i aint the only one :biggrin: 

but im only cross eyed after damn near a 12 pack of beer :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

done finaly going to try to get fare on mine now, should have my outer rocker this week also


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 3 2010, 06:16 PM~18725505
> *done finaly going to try to get fare on mine now, should have my outer rocker this week also
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 3 2010, 06:19 PM~18726289
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 3 2010, 03:16 PM~18725505
> *done finaly going to try to get fare on mine now, should have my outer rocker this week also
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that?? Was thinking of doin my '64 a color like that, maybe a little lighter :wow:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 3 2010, 04:16 PM~18725505
> *done finaly going to try to get fare on mine now, should have my outer rocker this week also
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK !


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

any more pics


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 3 2010, 04:16 PM~18725505
> *done finaly going to try to get fare on mine now, should have my outer rocker this week also
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 3 2010, 08:47 PM~18727721
> *What color is that??  Was thinking of doin my '64 a color like that, maybe a little lighter :wow:
> *


denum blue


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Oct 3 2010, 11:34 PM~18729015
> *any more pics
> *


painting the dash tonight will take more pics then


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2010, 01:32 AM~18729295
> *nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 4 2010, 07:28 AM~18730104
> *x2
> *


THANKS


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

painted the dash tonight, just have to do some under coating tomorrow night and she is ready


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 4 2010, 08:41 PM~18736706
> *painted the dash tonight, just have to do some under coating tomorrow night and she is ready
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 





















i like :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 5 2010, 12:36 AM~18738726
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> i like  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, almost all done


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 4 2010, 08:41 PM~18736706
> *painted the dash tonight, just have to do some under coating tomorrow night and she is ready
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color looks almost charcol grey in certain angles i bet its gunna pop inthe sunlight is that i forgot his name(chevelle??) the guy with the vert newer body camaro


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2010, 09:36 AM~18740542
> *Nice color looks almost charcol grey in certain angles i bet its gunna pop inthe sunlight is that i forgot his name(chevelle??) the guy with the vert newer body camaro
> *


YES, HIS NAME IS JABAREY HAS HAS THE CAMERO, IT WILL BE A NICE DRIVER GOING TO PUT A BLUE CLOTH TOP, DISC BRAKES, AND BLUE SPOKES


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2010, 08:36 AM~18740542
> *Nice color looks almost charcol grey in certain angles i bet its gunna pop inthe sunlight is that i forgot his name(chevelle??) the guy with the vert newer body camaro
> *


This is what I thought the color was


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:sprint: Just passin through... Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 5 2010, 10:08 AM~18740750
> *YES, HIS NAME IS JABAREY HAS HAS THE CAMERO, IT WILL BE A NICE DRIVER GOING TO PUT A BLUE CLOTH TOP, DISC BRAKES, AND BLUE SPOKES
> *


WTF same color scheme im doing my daughters tre rag LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18747441
> *WTF same color scheme im doing my daughters tre rag  LOL
> *


u lettin her pick the colors tony? :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18747441
> *WTF same color scheme im doing my daughters tre rag  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 5 2010, 07:18 AM~18739600
> *thanks, almost all done
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 6 2010, 03:05 AM~18748688
> *u lettin her pick the colors tony?  :biggrin:
> *


Naw i already got top and int done just need to squirt the blue on it after some more blocking but i put it on back burner for a minute LOL


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18736706
> *painted the dash tonight, just have to do some under coating tomorrow night and she is ready
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what did you charge homie to do that job!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 6 2010, 08:03 PM~18755695
> *what did you charge homie to do that job!
> *


he is a friend didnt make much about a 1000, mostly did him a favor, he's a good friend so its all good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BRINGING HOME A COUPLE OF PROJECTS TODAY, WILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 9 2010, 08:35 AM~18771892
> *BRINGING HOME A COUPLE OF PROJECTS TODAY, WILL POST PICS LATER
> *


 :0 yours or homies rides , make a lil cheese on the side for parts !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 6 2010, 05:40 PM~18754203
> *Naw i already got top and int done just need to squirt the blue on it after some more blocking but i put it on back burner for a minute LOL
> *


sounds good  maybe somethin she can maybe put in some help with alongside ya big homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

the 63 on its way back home


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

parts car i picked for $5000.00


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^ j/k the homie got it will be restoring it at my house ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

project i picked up to help fund mine, will be just painting, and pulling engine and cleaning up engine compartment


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 9 2010, 09:03 PM~18774847
> *parts car i picked for $5000.00
> 
> 
> ...


Bryce got him a decent looking prokect


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18774909
> *Bryce got him a decent looking prokect
> *


not bad needs alittle tlc, trying to have them both done for next summer


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 9 2010, 09:12 PM~18774893
> *project i picked up to help fund mine, will be just painting, and pulling engine and cleaning up engine compartment
> 
> 
> ...


did u get that from olympia? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 10 2010, 12:03 AM~18774847
> *parts car i picked for $5000.00
> 
> 
> ...


He really pay 5 stacks for that?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 10 2010, 12:25 AM~18775532
> *did u get that from olympia? :biggrin:
> *


doing it for a guy that lives in seattle


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 10 2010, 05:05 AM~18775774
> *He really pay 5 stacks for that?
> *


no, he paid alot more then that, the car is all complete everything works, but came from the east coast has alot of rust, trying to have it all stripped by next weekend so it can go to the sandblaster


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

seen it on the trailer at bernie n boys the other day, thats the 1 to have!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Oct 10 2010, 12:13 PM~18777164
> *seen it on the trailer at bernie n boys the other day, thats the 1 to have!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 10 2010, 09:07 AM~18776320
> *doing it for a guy that lives in seattle
> *


but it did come from olympia? as in united classics?

if it is i get to clown my boss,i told him when i get a line on a ride to not hesitate and he always does


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 11 2010, 10:56 AM~18783252
> *but it did come from olympia? as in united classics?
> 
> if it is i get to clown my boss,i told him when i get a line on a ride to not hesitate and he always does
> *


HE ISNT IN ANY CLUBS


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

looks like you have your hands full James.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2010, 12:02 PM~18783680
> *looks like you have your hands full James.
> *


THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO BE ABLE TO WORK ON MINE WITH THE 63 GONE, BUT NOT LOOKING LIKE IT, WILL BE ORDERING MY LS1 IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS AND GOING TO TRY TO WORK ON MINE NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 11 2010, 11:57 AM~18783644
> *HE ISNT IN ANY CLUBS
> *


i meant the 64 homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 12 2010, 12:36 AM~18789191
> *i meant the 64 homie
> *


ya the red 64 belongs to dude in seattle, going to see if he wants to get in ours, the 63 that just left is in our club, and the other 61 is from our club also :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 12 2010, 07:43 AM~18789928
> *ya the red 64 belongs to dude in seattle, going to see if he wants to get in ours, the 63 that just left is in our club, and the other 61 is from our club also  :biggrin:
> *


ok,i was thinkin the 64 was bought down here in olympia


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

any updates ..kinda slow on mine !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 12 2010, 10:24 PM~18795946
> *any updates ..kinda slow on mine !
> *


just working on collecting parts just ordered my suspension rebuild kit yesterday, taking a bunch of stuff to the chrome plater, dont really have time to work on mine now need to make my money so i can pay for her :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 13 2010, 07:11 AM~18798041
> *just working on collecting parts just ordered my suspension rebuild kit yesterday, taking a bunch of stuff to the chrome plater, dont really have time to work on mine now need to make my money so i can pay for her  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

We got some stuff done today, got my friends 61 ready for the sand blaster will be going in the morning, picked up another job last night a buick dont even know what year it is guy just wants me to scuff and shoot it, has a bunch of flaws in the base


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my frame under the body today aswell going to try to start replacing some metal this week


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

finaly got to work on 61 alittle got the inner rocker welded in, going to weld up the floor braces tomorrow night


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

good start ! i hate doing those rockers ..can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

gettin busy in da SOUTHEND! rain or shine!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 18 2010, 10:32 PM~18848039
> *good start ! i hate doing those rockers ..can't wait  :biggrin:
> *


only going to work on my shit this week so going to try to get far :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Oct 18 2010, 10:37 PM~18848088
> *gettin busy in da SOUTHEND! rain or shine!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

damm you guys stay busy :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 19 2010, 06:13 PM~18854755
> *damm you guys stay busy :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got a little further fineshed welding in inner rocker, started welding in front piece to fire wall going to finesh it tomorrow night


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 18 2010, 10:33 PM~18848043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 did you get these rocker out another car or new !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 19 2010, 09:15 PM~18856855
> *:0 did you get these rocker out another car or new !
> *


the inner i got new that front piece i made :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started to test fit my floor have to trim it alittle, have to wate for my new outer rocker before i can weld in the inner reinforcement, hard to tell exactly where they went


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 20 2010, 07:23 PM~18865952
> *started to test fit my floor have to trim it alittle, have to wate for my new outer rocker before i can weld in the inner reinforcement, hard to tell exactly where they went
> 
> 
> ...


Where the floors went? I still have my rockers in my vert, haven't cut them out yet, decided to do the rear half of the car first...

Let me know if you want me to snap a pic of my inner rockers and where the holes I drilled out the floors.


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

good luck on the build bro its lookin real good cant wait 2 see it finished


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 21 2010, 06:08 PM~18874207
> *Where the floors went?  I still have my rockers in my vert, haven't cut them out yet, decided to do the rear half of the car first...
> 
> Let me know if you want me to snap a pic of my inner rockers and where the holes I drilled out the floors.
> *


my issue is where the inner rocker reinforement goes, going to trim the floor tomorrow, going to screw the floor down temperaly to the braces so i can weld the braces to the rocker, just a little overwhelmed, but taking it one piece at a time. If you could send some pics that be cool, thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Oct 21 2010, 08:32 PM~18875620
> *good luck on the build bro its lookin real good cant wait 2 see it finished
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im seeing good progress :biggrin: lookin good big homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 22 2010, 01:46 AM~18877931
> *im seeing good progress :biggrin: lookin good big homie
> *


 :biggrin: tonight will be the last night i work on it for a few days, need to work on customers cars, want to get my LS2 ordered soon


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> That's a cool pic


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> > That's a cool pic
> 
> 
> the homie took it last weekend before his went to the sandblaster


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like u got some money in classic customs lol i have same setups rotisserie and body cart


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 24 2010, 09:28 PM~18898413
> *looks like u got some money in classic customs lol i have same setups rotisserie and body cart
> *


Ya good dude


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up j ! i sould do some work this week finally got some parts ..hows that blue 61 rust wise are u going to replace anything!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 26 2010, 08:31 PM~18917670
> *what up j ! i sould do some work this week finally got some parts ..hows that blue 61 rust wise are u going to replace anything!
> *


its getting blasted needs rockers not sure what else yet


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 24 2010, 04:36 PM~18895494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please tell me that buick is gettin 13s or 14s,

nice pic,u can damn near side by side for reference


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> > That's a cool pic
> 
> 
> X2


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 27 2010, 06:44 PM~18925762
> *please tell me that buick is gettin 13s or 14s,
> 
> nice pic,u can damn near side by side for reference
> *


its an older guy that owns the buick its going 100%stock


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 27 2010, 02:33 AM~18920071
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

Sup homie, i will load the hood up next week when im off work, im sick of driving over it whenever i pull the cutty in the garage!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:0 :biggrin: see you then


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice build homie. Can't wait to see it on the streets!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Oct 28 2010, 01:11 PM~18932186
> *Nice build homie. Can't wait to see it on the streets!
> *


THANKS


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 20 2010, 08:23 PM~18865952
> *started to test fit my floor have to trim it alittle, have to wate for my new outer rocker before i can weld in the inner reinforcement, hard to tell exactly where they went
> 
> *


try and find some good OG ones i used the new ones 2 times and they fit like crap to me and i had a car with new ones on it and someone else did the work and it looked like crap lol so i would try and get og ones


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 28 2010, 06:39 PM~18934830
> *try and find some good OG ones i used the new ones 2 times and they fit like crap to me and i had a car with new ones on it and someone else did the work and it looked like crap lol so i would try and get og ones
> *


going to make work what i have my real issue is the inner reinforcements in the rocker my og stuff was so fucked im having a hard time telling where the pieces go.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I used the rockers off a 62 hard top,but replaced the inter rocker with the reproduction rocker panel, from front to back and used the original convertible brace support for the lower rocker panel.


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 20 2010, 08:23 PM~18865952
> *started to test fit my floor have to trim it alittle, have to wate for my new outer rocker before i can weld in the inner reinforcement, hard to tell exactly where they went
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see this 1.. big ups homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 28 2010, 09:28 PM~18936699
> *I used the rockers off a 62 hard top,but replaced the inter rocker with the reproduction rocker panel, from front to back and used the original convertible brace support for the lower rocker panel.
> *


I think Im just over thinking on it, going to take a couple weeks off from working on mine and just focus on the other cars at my house, should be able to finesh all the rocker and floors in a weekend


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Oct 28 2010, 10:19 PM~18937186
> *cant wait to see this 1.. big ups homie.... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, me too :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 28 2010, 07:54 PM~18935667
> *going to make work what i have my real issue is the inner reinforcements in the rocker my og stuff was so fucked im having a hard time telling where the pieces go.
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 2 2010, 03:50 AM~18964971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the inner reinforcement doesnt fit OG rockers, atleast the ones i ordered from DR 409 dont


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 2 2010, 12:50 AM~18964971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2010, 02:29 AM~18965160
> *the inner reinforcement doesnt fit OG rockers, atleast the ones i ordered from DR 409 dont
> *


My outer rocker is new so should fit with piece :x:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 2 2010, 11:04 AM~18966059
> *My outer rocker is new so should fit with piece  :x:
> *


YES THEY FIT THE REPOPS JUST FINE, I HAVE THOSE ALSO, BUT I HATE REPOP ANYTHING. SO IM NOT USING THEM


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2010, 08:55 AM~18966484
> *YES THEY FIT THE REPOPS JUST FINE, I HAVE THOSE ALSO, BUT I HATE REPOP ANYTHING. SO IM NOT USING THEM
> *


going to make it work, luckly the driver side is nowhere near as bad


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 2 2010, 12:00 PM~18966545
> *going to make it work, luckly the driver side is nowhere near as bad
> *


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got some goodies today :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 2 2010, 09:17 PM~18972291
> *got BIGTONY some goodies today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man ill be by soon to pick them up


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 2 2010, 09:17 PM~18972291
> *got some goodies today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: CHINEY!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 3 2010, 08:18 AM~18974506
> *:biggrin: CHINEY!!!
> *


chrome makes it go faster :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

any updated pics on the cars u working on !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 3 2010, 08:58 PM~18980282
> *any updated pics on the cars u working on !
> *


NO NOT REALLY SLOW STARTING ON EVERYTHING, GOING TO TRY TO GET ALOT OF WORK DONE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 4 2010, 07:42 AM~18982977
> *NO NOT REALLY SLOW STARTING ON EVERYTHING, GOING TO TRY TO GET ALOT OF WORK DONE THIS WEEKEND
> *


i hear you trying to get some side jobs this week so i can scoop up some more parts !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 9 2010, 06:47 PM~19028779
> *i hear you trying to get some side jobs this week so i can scoop up some more parts !
> *


WORKED ON SCRAPING THE PAINT OFF A VETTE THIS PAST WEEKEND, NOT FUN AT ALL, ALL WE ARE USING IS A RAZOR AND HEAT GUN, IM DOING IT TO GET ALL MY CHROME DONE SO IT WORKS OUT IN THE END


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

added some extra reinforcement to my inner rocker, figured it wouldnt hurt going to weld another going behind the dash and back behind the rear seat so it wont ever be seen, all four pieces wil end up being welded together the purpose of this to add strength to the body to keep it from twisting, and in case of a severe collision,


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 10 2010, 12:57 AM~19030438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's an excellent idea, I may go this route now also.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 10 2010, 05:09 AM~19032182
> *That's an excellent idea, I may go this route now also.
> *


Thanks hopefully it helps


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 27 2010, 08:15 PM~18926815
> *its an older guy that owns the buick its going 100%stock
> *


saweet! no big rims :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 10 2010, 07:34 PM~19037549
> *saweet! no big rims  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: how you been homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got far tonight got my floor braces welded to the rocker, and trimmed the floor so its ready to be welded in. going to take a brake tomorrow night to watch the live fight on versus. friday night going to clean all the surface rust off the floor braces, then weld my floors in. :x:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got a new drop till mine is done :biggrin:


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

Lookin good playaa!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$FLEETWOOD-82_@Nov 12 2010, 10:42 PM~19056688
> *Lookin good playaa!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

finaly got the floors in and about 80 % welded will finesh this week.
dropped my control arms off yesterday at og unlimited to get extended and molded.


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

You makin it look easy!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$FLEETWOOD-82_@Nov 14 2010, 11:57 PM~19070241
> *You makin it look easy!!!
> *


i wish, not hard but takes alot of time, cant wait till im done


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 14 2010, 10:42 PM~19067955
> *finaly got the floors in and about 80 % welded will finesh this week.
> dropped my control arms off yesterday at og unlimited to get extended and molded.
> 
> ...


how are you going to weld the floor braces onto the floors without anyholes drilled? just curious to see how...

work looks good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2010, 08:47 AM~19071491
> *how are you going to weld the floor braces onto the floors without anyholes drilled?  just curious to see how...
> 
> work looks good
> *


flippen car upside down and drilling braces and welding not sure if thats the easy way, but thats what i was thinking last night


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good, coming along way :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 15 2010, 12:14 PM~19071626
> *flippen car upside down and drilling braces and welding not sure if thats the easy way, but thats what i was thinking last night
> *



I dont know if its too late, but this is what you should do.

place floors in and trace the floor braces from bottom side. Pull floors back out and drill all your holes 1 inch from edge (inside of edge) of lines that you traced. put floors back in, and the braces should line up right under where the holes you drilled are. plug weld them and done. that way you dont have to drill through the heavy brace, and you don't have to smooth out the welds in hard to get to areas on braces.

grind your tack welds off and do it like that, way easier and looks soooo much better from underneath!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2010, 12:21 PM~19073052
> *I dont know if its too late, but this is what you should do.
> 
> place floors in and trace the floor braces from bottom side. Pull floors back out and drill all your holes 1 inch from edge (inside of edge) of lines that you traced. put floors back in, and the braces should line up right under where the holes you drilled are.  plug weld them and done.  that way you dont have to drill through the heavy brace, and you don't have to smooth out the welds in hard to get to areas on braces.
> ...


to late for me to do that, but did talk to a coworker going to sheet metel screw the braces up into the floor, then drill the holes in the floor by the screws. thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 15 2010, 05:21 PM~19073989
> *to late for me to do that, but did talk to a coworker going to sheet metel screw the braces up into the floor, then drill the holes in the floor by the screws. thanks for the info  :biggrin:
> *



thats a good idea, if your good with the spotweld drill bitt, you can drill through the sheetmetal and not get into the floor brace. cool


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2010, 02:35 PM~19074096
> *thats a good idea,  if your good with the spotweld drill bitt, you can drill through the sheetmetal and not get into the floor brace.  cool
> *


Got a few of those bits, will be using them :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

cant wait till im putting the floors in !









for the homie!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 16 2010, 05:33 PM~19085412
> *cant wait till im putting the floors in !
> 
> 
> ...


SEEMED LIKE IT TOOK FOREVER


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

lookin good homie good luck on the build...


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm diggen this build.. doing the same to my 64 rag. Good to see the northwest putten some quality Impala's back on the map.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Nov 23 2010, 06:52 PM~19146453
> *I'm diggen this build.. doing the same to my 64 rag.  Good to see the northwest putten some quality Impala's back on the map.
> *


THANKS, havent worked on it lately, its been crazy weather snowing and fucking cold out, i have heat int the garage, but still dont want to go out there. going to try to finish the inner metal work in the next few weeks to sent it out for sand blasting


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 10 2010, 10:05 PM~19039231
> *:wave: how you been homie
> *


:wave: aint to bad down here,just workin alot,and this weather is indeed suckin major,caddy slid into a ditch tuesday night,nada damaged but my tires from backin back out  hope you n your family have a great turkey day ill be hard at work at the casino makin double pay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 24 2010, 04:39 PM~19154978
> *:wave: aint to bad down here,just workin alot,and this weather is indeed suckin major,caddy slid into a ditch tuesday night,nada damaged but my tires from backin back out   hope you n your family have a great turkey day ill be hard at work at the casino makin double pay  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You too, have a happy thanksgiving, saw your sister the other day at home depot


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

have a good thanksgiving !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 25 2010, 10:38 AM~19161616
> *have a good thanksgiving !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up J ..i need some motivating pics..got any! hows your hustle coming ..


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 1 2010, 10:25 PM~19215756
> *what up J  ..i need some motivating pics..got any! hows your hustle coming ..
> *


spent the last two weeks fixing my fence, and making my garage more user friendly, did some welding on my car the other night didnt get very far. going to work on it tonight try to finesh welding up the floor braces, if i get that done going to try to get the frame back out and send the body to get sand blasted, while my car is gone going to try to paint the blue car, and work on the vette, to much shit to do, need to just get focused and work, who is yours comming?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 2 2010, 09:17 AM~19218487
> *spent the last two weeks fixing my fence, and making my garage more user friendly, did some welding on my car the other night didnt get very far. going to work on it tonight try to finesh welding up the floor braces, if i get that done going to try to get the frame back out and send the body to get sand blasted, while my car is gone going to try to paint the blue car, and work on the vette, to much shit to do, need to just get focused and work, who is yours comming?
> *


i feel you im painting a car this weekend too ..make some extra fedi ..for parts and x-mas ..you no !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got some work done this weekend, most of the inner metel work is done, i let al my other metel sit in a corner and got surface rust, so got to clean and prime before i can start welding it


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my frame back off, and took the 61 to get sand blasted, and painted the buick


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's been up dood, looking good.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 13 2010, 11:33 AM~19315132
> *What's been up dood, looking good.
> *


thanks, trying to get my hustle on and get my car done for next summer, got 3 more cars to paint and then should have all the things i need for the 61, how is yours looking?


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 11 2010, 03:36 PM~19044437
> *got a new drop till mine is done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean shit right there,see u got one switch :0


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Dec 13 2010, 01:46 PM~19315997
> *clean shit right there,see u got one switch  :0
> *


 :biggrin: THAT THING HALLS ASS!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 13 2010, 04:41 PM~19315954
> *thanks, trying to get my hustle on and get my car done for next summer, got 3 more cars to paint and then should have all the things i need for the 61, how is yours looking?
> *


like i left it 3 weeks ago and havent touched it :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 13 2010, 02:30 PM~19316302
> *like i left it 3 weeks ago and havent touched it :biggrin:
> *


I get the same way, going to work on it for a week straight when its back from sand blasting i hope


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 13 2010, 06:22 PM~19316680
> *I get the same way, going to work on it for a week straight when its back from sand blasting i hope
> *


its 12 degrees here.....my season is over for a bit


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 13 2010, 05:07 PM~19317468
> *its 12 degrees here.....my season is over for a bit
> *


not that cold here yet, they are saying its going to be a bad winter


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 13 2010, 05:07 PM~19317468
> *its 12 degrees here.....my season is over for a bit
> *


shit its 65 here i need to stop fuckin around and get some work done ! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 14 2010, 04:04 AM~19321603
> *shit its 65 here i need to stop fuckin around and get some work done ! :biggrin:
> *


i need to get the fuck out of michigan


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 14 2010, 01:04 AM~19321603
> *shit its 65 here i need to stop fuckin around and get some work done ! :biggrin:
> *


i wish it was 65 here


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

how's it going ! finish those projects yet ..


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 16 2010, 08:55 AM~19342125
> *how's it going ! finish those projects yet ..
> *


the buick is leaving tomorrow night, after that going to OG Unlimited to order my interior kit for the 1 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 16 2010, 05:48 PM~19346803
> *the buick is leaving tomorrow night, after that going to OG Unlimited to order my interior kit for the 1  :biggrin:
> *


Stop by the Xmas tree lot on the corner there before u get to shop


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 16 2010, 07:46 PM~19347317
> *Stop by the Xmas tree lot on the corner there before u get to shop
> *


Are you giving out christmas trees :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 16 2010, 07:46 PM~19347317
> *Stop by the Xmas tree lot on the corner there before u get to shop
> *


the guy is picking it up late tonight, later then i wanted, so im not going to go to OG's till monday night, but i will swing by the tree stand if you guys are still out. If i dont see you have a merry christmas


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Scored a few pieces this weekend got them apart last night and dropped them off at the sandblaster today took a few pics of the car while i was there he is almost all done with it... :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

rear trailing arms ready to get chromed and some of my other parts after blasting i sealed them didnt want any chances of rust starting


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 27 2010, 02:19 AM~19428434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dood, you shouldn't drink and drive. How did u not see that tree! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2010, 06:34 AM~19429521
> *Damn dood, you shouldn't drink and drive. How did u not see that tree! :biggrin:
> *


to much eggnog! how was your christmas?


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

orale another ride coming out the evergreen :thumbsup: what u gonna do i didnt look thru all the pages but 13's or 20's and up?? i say 13's homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 27 2010, 09:10 AM~19430045
> *orale another ride coming out the evergreen  :thumbsup: what u gonna do i didnt look thru all the pages but 13's or 20's and up?? i say 13's homie
> *


CHROME 14' D'S :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 27 2010, 09:41 AM~19430220
> *CHROME 14' D'S  :biggrin:
> *


to me i say keep 13's or 14's :biggrin: no bigger.. nice ride homie even better that its comin out the evergreen


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 27 2010, 12:00 PM~19429995
> *to much eggnog! how was your christmas?
> *


my HANUKKAH was great...how was yours :biggrin:


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 AM~19430803
> *my HANUKKAH was great...how was yours  :biggrin:
> *



eight crazy nights!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 27 2010, 09:45 AM~19430248
> *to me i say keep 13's or 14's  :biggrin:  no bigger.. nice ride homie even better that its comin out the evergreen
> *


Thanks, trying to have it on the road somtime next summer


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 27 2010, 02:10 PM~19432128
> *Thanks, trying to have it on the road somtime next summer
> *


THATS WASSUP HOMIE. U GOT A BADASS RIDE RIGHT THERE.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 AM~19430803
> *my HANUKKAH was great...how was yours  :biggrin:
> *


Spent it with the kids they had fun, and I got a couple things for the 61


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 27 2010, 05:31 PM~19432303
> *Spent it with the kids they had fun, and I got a couple things for the 61
> *


me too...i managed to get my OG power windows.....FREE :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2010, 02:55 PM~19432502
> *me too...i managed to get my OG power windows.....FREE  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A GOOD SCORE, IM LOOKING FOR SOME ASWELL, I GOT POWER SEAT ASSY LAST WEEKEND FOR $75.00


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 27 2010, 06:51 PM~19432840
> *THATS A GOOD SCORE, IM LOOKING FOR SOME ASWELL, I GOT POWER SEAT ASSY LAST WEEKEND FOR $75.00
> *


There's a nice set of power windows on eBay rightnow for $800. Wireing included. I bawt a 63 olds and parted it out. Had power windows so I had to scoop it up. :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2010, 04:18 PM~19433048
> *There's a nice set of power windows on eBay rightnow for $800. Wireing included. I bawt a 63 olds and parted it out. Had power windows so I had to scoop it up.  :biggrin:
> *


I had a 63 olds that i got to sell for parts it was a f85 i was told the power windows would not work in mine, what kind of olds did you get the assy out of?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Dec 27 2010, 07:59 PM~19433361
> *I had a 63 olds that i got to sell for parts it was a f85 i was told the power windows would not work in mine, what kind of olds did you get the assy out of?
> *


I scooped a 63 olds 98 convertible. Check my topics. I posted a thread for parts for sale. The conversion parts like tub and quarter windows thou are same as a caddy. Not impala. Yeah f85s are smaller.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2010, 05:38 PM~19433614
> *I scooped a 63 olds 98 convertible. Check my topics. I posted a thread for parts for sale. The conversion parts like tub and quarter windows thou are same as a caddy. Not impala. Yeah f85s are smaller.
> *


Trying to find out if these f85 parts i have will fit any other make, if you know any any let me know. thanks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 6 2011, 05:01 PM~19522259
> *Trying to find out if these f85 parts i have will fit any other make, if you know any any let me know. thanks
> *


not sure about f85s....corvair perhaps?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

try selling your olds stuff here. ive had a little luck selling some stuff 


http://classicoldsmobile.com/forums/index.php


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 6 2011, 05:07 PM~19523850
> *try selling your olds stuff here.  ive had a little luck selling some stuff
> http://classicoldsmobile.com/forums/index.php
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2010, 05:34 AM~19429521
> *Damn dood, you shouldn't drink and drive. How did u not see that tree! :biggrin:
> *


THis dudes word is always dood


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats good big homie? sounds like progress up north,i got progress down here,i dont know what you would call it,my caddy status grew a lil more,now i got 2 to work on,hope to have the new one out in spring for at least cruising,fuck this cold ass weather though,shit the ground literally froze here so my gravel driveway became harder than asphalt and the daily keeps reminding me it hates the cold weather.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 7 2011, 03:50 AM~19528762
> *whats good big homie? sounds like progress up north,i got progress down here,i dont know what you would call it,my caddy status grew a lil more,now i got 2 to work on,hope to have the new one out in spring for at least cruising,fuck this cold ass weather though,shit the ground literally froze here so my gravel driveway became harder than asphalt and the daily keeps reminding me it hates the cold weather.
> *


not much up here, cars still at the sandblaster, waiting for all my chrome to get back to build my frame, havnt worked on my car in like a month, what kind of caddy do you have? ive always like them


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up homie ..no luck yet with the car !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 PM~19536094
> *what up homie ..no luck yet with the car !
> *


na, just got to many projects at my house its all blasted and ready to be picked up he is storing it for me now. just trying to gather goodies now :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

any updates


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jan 8 2011, 09:38 PM~19544233
> *any updates
> *


should have my interior kit soon, and waiting on my chrome susp. to get back, after i get a couple of these cars done at my house, and stack some more chips I will bring my car back home


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

just hit up dude yesterday bout that trim peice......i gotta swing by and redo the hood templates, ima call you on wed or thus.......the homie said he got his kit, im waitin on my taxes then im gonna hit up rick for mines........cant fuckin wait!!!
heard the color combo u goin wit......tight ! they wont understand us up here 
SER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Jan 10 2011, 12:15 PM~19556320
> *just hit up dude yesterday bout that trim peice......i gotta swing by and redo the hood templates, ima call you on wed or thus.......the homie said he got his kit, im waitin on my taxes then im gonna hit up rick for mines........cant fuckin wait!!!
> heard the color combo u goin wit......tight ! they wont understand us up here
> SER
> *


ut oh sounds like yall comin out with some heavy hitters this year,ima try n bring the new caddy out to at least one show


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Jan 10 2011, 12:15 PM~19556320
> *just hit up dude yesterday bout that trim peice......i gotta swing by and redo the hood templates, ima call you on wed or thus.......the homie said he got his kit, im waitin on my taxes then im gonna hit up rick for mines........cant fuckin wait!!!
> heard the color combo u goin wit......tight ! they wont understand us up here
> SER
> *


 :biggrin: Should come out nice, cant wait till we all hit the block


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 10 2011, 12:23 PM~19556390
> *ut oh sounds like yall comin out with some heavy hitters this year,ima try n bring the new caddy out to at least one show
> *


ya were trying to do big things this year, we had a really good year last year we are just trying to top it, hopefully if you take your caddy to a show try to take it to ours.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 10 2011, 02:36 PM~19557339
> *ya were trying to do big things this year, we had a really good year last year we are just trying to top it, hopefully if you take your caddy to a show try to take it to ours..  :biggrin:
> *


ill be trying


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

6wayed in!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup james :wave: any updates?


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for 61's


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Sealed the car on sat. before i brought it back home, going to start working on it this week, got the frame and susp. back from the powder coater for the 64 aswell and the homies 61 is back at my house




































^^ this is not the safest way to tow a car but it worked :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Jan 22 2011, 06:00 AM~19665790
> *6wayed in!!!!
> *


should have by weds :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2011, 11:19 AM~19666994
> *sup james :wave: any updates?
> *


just starting to work on her again, going to try to finesh the metel work by the weekend


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 24 2011, 10:49 AM~19682135
> *just starting to work on her again, going to try to finesh the metel work by the weekend
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 24 2011, 01:43 PM~19682079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that powder coat? sorry i cant tell by the pics


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 24 2011, 02:28 PM~19683875
> *is that powder coat?  sorry i cant tell by the pics
> *


Yes, its powdercoat thats for the 64 im working on


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 24 2011, 03:16 PM~19684284
> *Looking good!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, trying to have it ready for summer


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

that frame turned out nice, talked to the black samoan today, he said his ace is back at the house and he got my parts from brandon.....im off as of now, and i will swing by sunday if ya"ll are gonna be gettin down.....i really gotta redo the templates.....i been draggin on that for a minute now.....did u get ur susp back from art yet?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Jan 25 2011, 06:21 AM~19691030
> *that frame turned out nice, talked to the black samoan  today, he said his ace is back at the house and he got my parts from brandon.....im off as of now, and i will swing by sunday if ya"ll are gonna be gettin down.....i really gotta redo the templates.....i been draggin on that for a minute now.....did u get ur susp back from art yet?
> *


u talked to The Rock? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Jan 25 2011, 05:21 AM~19691030
> *that frame turned out nice, talked to the black samoan  today, he said his ace is back at the house and he got my parts from brandon.....im off as of now, and i will swing by sunday if ya"ll are gonna be gettin down.....i really gotta redo the templates.....i been draggin on that for a minute now.....did u get ur susp back from art yet?
> *


Bryce has your stuff, we will be working on Sunday come through and kickit


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 07:03 AM~19691311
> *u talked to The Rock? :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

NICE 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 26 2011, 10:01 PM~19708807
> *NICE 61  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got far on it this weekend got my a piller welded back up and outter rocker welded on trimmed the qtr going to start welding that on in the next couple nights


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 10:12 PM~19742182
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good sight to see more progress on the ace


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2011, 10:31 PM~19742376
> *good sight to see more progress on the ace
> *


thanks, trying to have the rt side done by the weekend, then i have to focus on my customers cars so i can get my ls1 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 AM~19744279
> *thanks, trying to have the rt side done by the weekend, then i have to focus on my customers cars so i can get my ls1  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

she's lookin real good ! i didn't find nothing at the turlock swapmeet ..just a couple good doors !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my qtr tacked on tonight, this a/m qtr fits like shit!!! will make it work going to have to do some work on the jamb area its amost 1/4 inch to long


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 31 2011, 07:25 PM~19749936
> *she's lookin real good ! i didn't find nothing at the turlock swapmeet ..just a couple good doors !
> *


thanks, that good that you found some stuff there doors are important :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

nice work james


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 31 2011, 10:02 PM~19752224
> *nice work james
> *


thanks, how is yours comming?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 1 2011, 09:26 AM~19755010
> *thanks, how is yours comming?
> *


its coming i jus got the donor car about ready i jus need to detach the firwall from the floor and its on im jus tryin to finish up my duece hopefully before summer hits ill knock itout :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 31 2011, 09:47 PM~19751923
> *got my qtr tacked on tonight, this a/m qtr fits like shit!!! will make it work going to have to do some work on the jamb area its amost 1/4 inch to long
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like SER is about to have yet another sick ass ride to add to the line up. Good shit homie  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 7 2011, 06:09 PM~19811765
> *Looks like SER is about to have yet another sick ass ride to add to the line up. Good shit homie    :biggrin:
> *


hows it comin along james? customers keepin you busy and away from your 61? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2011, 02:55 AM~19816251
> *hows it comin along james? customers keepin you busy and away from your 61?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya, just primed the vette last night


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 7 2011, 06:09 PM~19811765
> *Looks like SER is about to have yet another sick ass ride to add to the line up. Good shit homie    :biggrin:
> *


thanks, we should have about 6 new cars out for this summer


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

found some cool pics yesterday of my old ride


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 8 2011, 09:05 AM~19817198
> *found some cool pics yesterday of my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

is that vette sprayed yet or do i have to come up n help? :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2011, 11:40 PM~19833291
> *is that vette sprayed yet or do i have to come up n help? :biggrin:
> *


i did block on it for 10 minutes last night, trying to ge the jeep done first since its a smaller job, trying to get some money together for the vette swapmeet this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 10 2011, 08:37 AM~19835135
> *i did block on it for 10 minutes last night, trying to ge the jeep done first since its a smaller job, trying to get some money together for the vette swapmeet this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

swap meet sucked! so when i got home i went online and ordered a bunch of stuff for the impala :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 12 2011, 08:36 PM~19855164
> *swap meet sucked! so when i got home i went online and ordered a bunch of stuff for the impala  :biggrin:
> *


Damn wife put her foot down and said NO for next weekends swapmeet LOL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2011, 12:12 AM~19856228
> *Damn wife put her foot down and said NO for next weekends swapmeet LOL
> *


I know, and now im stuck shopping with her all day, I want to go home and work


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2011, 06:45 AM~19857039
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2011, 12:12 AM~19856228
> *Damn wife put her foot down and said NO for next weekends swapmeet LOL
> *


Will be there sat. morning, but im out of money now :banghead:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 14 2011, 04:10 PM~19868916
> *Will be there sat. morning, but im out of money now  :banghead:
> *


dont worry im broke currently as well n waitin to get fleetwood in the shop to get it goin so i can cruise it finally :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2011, 12:12 AM~19856228
> *Damn wife put her foot down and said NO for next weekends swapmeet LOL
> *


Good looken again, just bought my LS1 w/4L60 trans will be delivered thurs :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 15 2011, 03:40 PM~19877702
> *Good looken again, just bought my LS1 w/4L60 trans will be delivered thurs  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Rag 61 with a LS1!!! :worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 15 2011, 03:40 PM~19877702
> *Good looken again, just bought my LS1 w/4L60 trans will be delivered thurs  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 15 2011, 04:43 PM~19877729
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Rag 61 with a LS1!!!  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 15 2011, 04:51 PM~19877795
> *:0
> *


Ordered a bunch of other stuff for it yesterday will post pics when it all gets here


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 15 2011, 03:40 PM~19877702
> *Good looken again, just bought my LS1 w/4L60 trans will be delivered thurs  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime u know I had to grab mine too LOL


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just got my motor at work :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Can't wait to get mine. I passed on a low mile 02 z06 motor...I'm kicking myself for that one.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 03:52 PM~19894675
> *Can't wait to get mine. I passed on a low mile 02 z06 motor...I'm kicking myself for that one.
> *


Got it for a good price had to jump on it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 17 2011, 06:58 PM~19894735
> *Got it for a good price had to jump on it
> *


  

now go look at the last page of my build and tell me how to fix my problem :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 17 2011, 01:38 PM~19894035
> *just got my motor at work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my control arms back form og tonight, dropping off at the chromer on sat.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

nice motor i'm going og 283 orange and black , i wanna roll this bitch by summer time !


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Feb 18 2011, 01:41 AM~19899927
> *nice motor i'm going og 283 orange and black , i wanna roll this bitch by summer time !
> *


 you got pics of your new ride :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 18 2011, 06:52 AM~19900341
> *:thumbsup:
> *


trying to catch up to you :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 17 2011, 02:38 PM~19894035
> *just got my motor at work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 18 2011, 08:22 AM~19900696
> *you got pics of your new ride :wave:
> *


its all tookin apart!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 22 2011, 02:51 PM~19934071
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got my bags and rear disc brakes delivered to my job :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 22 2011, 06:53 PM~19935871
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, how is yours comming?


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

nice build james. you finished like 4 other cars during your one build :roflmao: 
Good work!! :thumbsup: 
Think it will be ready to cruise this summer? :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 22 2011, 08:23 PM~19936924
> *Thanks, how is yours comming?
> *


Man my ride has been in paint prison for a minute, lol! Gonna start on my 64 ss h/t as soon as the lac sees color


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Feb 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19937407
> *nice build james. you finished like 4 other cars during your one build  :roflmao:
> Good work!!  :thumbsup:
> Think it will be ready to cruise this summer? :biggrin:
> *


My focus is to have it done for the vegas show, but I keep adding things that I won't to do to it


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 22 2011, 09:38 PM~19937788
> *Man my ride has been in paint prison for a minute, lol! Gonna start on my 64 ss h/t as soon as the lac sees color
> *


You guys got some nice cars comming can't wait to see them


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 22 2011, 10:15 PM~19938085
> *My focus is to have it done for the vegas show, but I keep adding things that I won't to do to it
> *


I know. its coming together really clean. When is the vegas show?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

you going to bag it ! iwas thinking of doing that , but i like to three wheel once an while ...only i hate about bags is the noise it makes ! well it's going good ...i haven't had to many jobs...alot of people want to paint there cars ,but dont want to bust out the fedi...i know im the cheapest in town ..but when they come ,they come ...keep pushin homie!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Feb 22 2011, 10:22 PM~19938151
> *I know. its coming together really clean. When is the vegas show?
> *


Oct 9th I think


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19938109
> *You guys got some nice cars comming can't wait to see them
> *


Thx bro we really appreciate that, we just wanna do our part to put Seattle on the map with quality rides!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone+Feb 23 2011, 12:14 PM~19941511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 23 2011, 06:52 PM~19944412
> *Should be a good summer hoping to have some good cruising with all the lowlows
> 
> thanks
> *


Time to take back the streets, shut down stop lights like back in the day


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 23 2011, 07:14 PM~19944617
> *Time to take back the streets, shut down stop lights like back in the day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 22 2011, 03:23 PM~19934690
> *Just got my bags and rear disc brakes delivered to my job  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looking good :yes:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 23 2011, 07:14 PM~19944617
> *Time to take back the streets, shut down stop lights like back in the day
> *


Hell ya last summer was ok, the cruz with showtime from og unlimited was the best cruz I think hope we all do something like that this summer


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 23 2011, 08:57 PM~19945716
> *looking good  :yes:
> *


Thanks, your too homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 23 2011, 09:00 PM~19945761
> *Hell ya last summer was ok,  the cruz with showtime from og unlimited was the best cruz I think hope we all do something like that this summer
> *


i just hope to have the fleetwood on the street by then


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 23 2011, 10:25 PM~19946731
> *i just hope to have the fleetwood on the street by then
> *


GET ERRR DONE :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got my a/c today, going to try to work smoothing the firewall this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 25 2011, 11:14 AM~19959259
> *Just got my a/c today, going to try to work smoothing the firewall this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna use OG cool pak or All weather air with that??


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 25 2011, 11:14 AM~19959259
> *Just got my a/c today, going to try to work smoothing the firewall this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I need that :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 25 2011, 05:17 PM~19961155
> *You gonna use OG cool pak or All weather air with that??
> *


Not sure what style it is, will post picks tonight when i get it opened up, what is the difference in the 2?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 25 2011, 04:59 PM~19961421
> *Not sure what style it is, will post picks tonight when i get it opened up, what is the difference in the 2?
> *


Oh, those are the OG a/c that came with the '61's , I think they have a kit that fits with the OG a/c vents that come for the aces. I was just wondering, that's all..otherwise vintage air is cool too.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just picked up my door panels from OG Unlimited, should have my seat covers and carpet next week :cheesy:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 25 2011, 06:10 PM~19961479
> *Oh, those are the OG a/c that came with the '61's , I think they have a kit that fits with the OG a/c vents that come for the aces.  I was just wondering, that's all..otherwise vintage air is cool too.
> *


It is the kind that bolts under the dash, I wish the car was a factory a/c car, I don't think it will look to bad


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 26 2011, 08:35 PM~19969242
> *just picked up my door panels from OG Unlimited, should have my seat covers and carpet next week  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i take a day off and miss all the good stuff :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 26 2011, 07:35 PM~19969242
> *just picked up my door panels from OG Unlimited, should have my seat covers and carpet next week  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


SLOW DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 27 2011, 07:11 AM~19971164
> *SLOW DOWN!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 27 2011, 12:41 AM~19970619
> *i take a day off and miss all the good stuff :wow:
> *


Yeah where were u lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 26 2011, 11:35 PM~19969242
> *just picked up my door panels from OG Unlimited, should have my seat covers and carpet next week  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

:0 moving fast liking them door panels!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 24 2011, 10:13 AM~19949519
> *GET ERRR DONE  :biggrin:
> *


gotta get it in n under cover n where theres heat first  

i hate not havin a garage in this state


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: moving fast. keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Feb 28 2011, 07:08 PM~19983347
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: moving fast. keep it up  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, progress will be slowing done need to focus on the other cars so i can buy the next round of things that i need :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my seat covers, tonight matched it up with my paint sample that i sprayed yesterday


----------



## Kuulei (Jan 15, 2006)

61's are gay, you should get a 81 chevette. :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kuulei_@Mar 1 2011, 12:19 AM~19986360
> *61's are gay, you should get a 81 chevette. :biggrin:
> *


You first :0


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 28 2011, 10:52 PM~19985732
> *thanks, progress will be slowing done need to focus on the other cars so i can buy the next round of things that i need  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: i feel that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 3 2011, 08:55 PM~20010926
> *:thumbsup: i feel that
> *


x2


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT ON YOUR BUILD BRO GOT A RAGTOP BUILD TOO CHECK IT OUT IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1+Mar 1 2011, 09:36 AM~19988098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS LIKE YOURS ALSO


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Mar 11 2011, 07:52 PM~20071247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

going to paint the jeep by fri then focus on getting the vette out withen a few weeks, still have to finesh the 64, but waiting for him to get more money, then hopefully i can focuse on mine :x:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Hurry up! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

fineshed the jeep tonight, think i will buy my impala a little something tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i love jeeps, i miss mine.....nice werk


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 16 2011, 09:43 PM~20110935
> *fineshed the jeep tonight, think i will buy my impala a little something tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 17 2011, 02:28 AM~20111731
> *i love jeeps, i miss mine.....nice werk
> *


THANKS, CANT WAIT TILL ITS MINE IM PAINTING


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 17 2011, 07:52 AM~20112532
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 16 2011, 10:43 PM~20110935
> *fineshed the jeep tonight, think i will buy my impala a little something tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man you dont fuck aroudn how man cars is that you painted now since you started this thread 4-5 LOL what you be charging


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2011, 11:42 PM~20119414
> *Man you dont fuck aroudn how man cars is that you painted now since you started this thread 4-5 LOL what you be charging
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

he charges burritos, little ceasers, and sum cold as tequila!
oh and 61 parts :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2011, 12:42 AM~20119414
> *Man you dont fuck aroudn how man cars is that you painted now since you started this thread 4-5 LOL what you be charging
> *


Depends on the car and what needs to be done around $4000.00 on up plus material, I did alot of metal fab, rust repair, and body damage repair on the jeep
and tonight im undercoating it, and blacking out his bumpers his bill was $5000.00
and he wants me to do another car he has when i have room.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Mar 18 2011, 03:56 AM~20119789
> *he charges burritos, little ceasers, and sum cold as tequila!
> oh  and 61 parts :biggrin:
> *


and Old Country Buffett coupons :biggrin: 
You going to be at the meeting tomorrow?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 18 2011, 06:23 AM~20120466
> *Depends on the car and what needs to be done around $4000.00 on up plus material, I did alot of metal fab, rust repair, and body damage repair on the jeep
> and tonight im undercoating it, and blacking out his bumpers his bill was $5000.00
> and he wants me to do another car he has when i have room.
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 17 2011, 12:43 AM~20110935
> *fineshed the jeep tonight, think i will buy my impala a little something tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job bro

is that a garage or booth your painting in?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 18 2011, 12:52 PM~20122482
> *nice paint job bro
> 
> is that a garage or booth your painting in?
> *


I paint in my garage, its heated with ventalation


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 18 2011, 07:23 AM~20120466
> *Depends on the car and what needs to be done around $4000.00 on up plus material, I did alot of metal fab, rust repair, and body damage repair on the jeep
> and tonight im undercoating it, and blacking out his bumpers his bill was $5000.00
> and he wants me to do another car he has when i have room.
> *


sounds good,chit and the work you puttin out lookin killer :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got the jeep out yesterday ready to deliver, while my impala was out i took some better pics of it also


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

COUPLE OF THE JEEP DONE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Jeep came out sweet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 21 2011, 09:50 AM~20141980
> *Jeep came out sweet
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much more body work you got left on the body


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 21 2011, 11:38 AM~20142677
> *how much more body work you got left on the body
> *


I WOULD SAY ABOUT 3 DAYS OF METEL WORK, DOESNT HAVE ALOT OF DENTS. I FIGURE ONCE I HAVE EVERYTHING BACK TO BUILD MY FRAME, I WILL GET MOVING ON MINE


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Mar 21 2011, 09:50 AM~20141980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:19 AM~20141756
> *Got the jeep out yesterday ready to deliver, while my impala was out i took some better pics of it also
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with the one in the background ? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 21 2011, 12:29 PM~20143007
> *What's up with the one in the background ?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


that belongs to the homie in the car club, we are trying to do big things up here in the N.W. :biggrin: this is a couple pics from our car club meeting this past sat


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> that belongs to the homie in the car club, we are trying to do big things up here in the N.W. :biggrin: this is a couple pics from our car club meeting this past sat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 21 2011, 12:58 PM~20143196
> *that belongs to the homie in the car club, we are trying to do big things up here in the N.W.  :biggrin: this is a couple pics from our car club meeting this past sat
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah, we da club of more cars then members :biggrin: 
sucks that the only day of sunshine , and a club meeting, my punk ass had to work......you talk to brandon? i think he dun wit my gas tank? ima hit up the black samoan to pick it up for me.................moy mee mee!
ace is lookin good covello :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 21 2011, 12:58 PM~20143196
> *that belongs to the homie in the car club, we are trying to do big things up here in the N.W.  :biggrin: this is a couple pics from our car club meeting this past sat
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure thats the 57 dude down the street from me was selling fucker was clean too


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 21 2011, 12:29 PM~20143007
> *What's up with the one in the background ?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


damn yall be screenin pics I just look at the foreground :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2011, 08:24 AM~20150789
> *damn yall be screenin pics I just look at the foreskin :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

hahaha, just fkn wit ya.. I know what you mean, when I see an ACE i dissect that shit :biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Mar 22 2011, 04:00 PM~20153593
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got my new hood hinges polished billet alum. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 21 2011, 11:19 AM~20141756
> *Got the jeep out yesterday ready to deliver, while my impala was out i took some better pics of it also
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on the rag!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, biglewy805, impalaking


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Lookin good bro! :biggrin: cant fucking wait! one of my fav years :around:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 22 2011, 06:28 PM~20154796
> *Lookin good bro!  :biggrin:  cant fucking wait! one of my fav years :around:
> *


Did you pick a color?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 22 2011, 06:30 PM~20154812
> *Did you pick a color?
> *


yet? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 22 2011, 06:30 PM~20154812
> *Did you pick a color?
> *


I'm going southend ryderz blue :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 22 2011, 06:08 PM~20154622
> *Nice job on the rag!
> *


Thanks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:52 PM~20154501
> *Just got my new hood hinges polished billet alum.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i was just looking at those on ebay....thawt about getting them but cant bring myself to pay $600 for something i can machine up myself


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 23 2011, 11:11 AM~20160156
> *i was just looking at those on ebay....thawt about getting them but cant bring myself to pay $600 for something i can machine up myself
> *




Add me to your list!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 22 2011, 04:52 PM~20154501
> *Just got my new hood hinges polished billet alum.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 23 2011, 01:03 PM~20161427
> *NICE!!!!
> *


Had them on my 66 they work way better then stock ones


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 23 2011, 12:08 PM~20161464
> *Had them on my 66 they work way better then stock ones
> *


I guess i better start saving my pennies then bc i gotta get me a set of those


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 23 2011, 01:35 PM~20161645
> *I guess i better start saving my pennies then bc i gotta get me a set of those
> *


http://www.mattsclassicbowties.com/contents/en-us/d1659.html
they have for 61 then 63-67 i didnt see any for 62 if they dont have them try 
http://www.eddiemotorsports.com/products/
they are starting to make other years


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hows it comin bro?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2011, 04:01 PM~20162746
> *hows it comin bro?
> *


SLOW, nice day today going to work on it tonight, start seam sealing the passenger side, how is yours comming?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 22 2011, 04:52 PM~20154501
> *Just got my new hood hinges polished billet alum.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ur sick..those fkrs look BULLET PROOF


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:19 AM~20141756
> *Got the jeep out yesterday ready to deliver, while my impala was out i took some better pics of it also
> 
> 
> ...


The Ace is comming along very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 23 2011, 04:19 PM~20162888
> *SLOW, nice day today going to work on it tonight, start seam sealing the passenger side, how is yours coming?
> *


waiting on parts so i can get started,have to get measurements for driveline so i can get slipyolk done for driveline :happysad:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Mar 23 2011, 04:24 PM~20162936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 23 2011, 04:39 PM~20163018
> *:biggrin:
> thanks
> :thumbsup:
> *


so whats goin price to get a pair of lower a arms chromed?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 22 2011, 05:52 PM~20154501
> *Just got my new hood hinges polished billet alum.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW you found these for a deal link me please  LOL


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2011, 02:52 AM~20167209
> *I KNOW you found these for a deal link me please   LOL
> *


http://www.eddiemotorsports.com/store/cart...duct_list&c=391
this is where i bought mine $680.00 after shipping not a great deal , but well worth the money :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 24 2011, 10:41 AM~20167999
> *http://www.eddiemotorsports.com/store/cart...duct_list&c=391
> this is where i bought mine $680.00 after shipping not a great deal , but well worth the money  :biggrin:
> *


there on ebay for $589ish....non polished thou


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO+Mar 24 2011, 06:41 AM~20167999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are sick! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 24 2011, 12:42 PM~20169962
> *You guys are sick!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 24 2011, 03:42 PM~20169962
> *You guys are sick!  :biggrin:
> *


Nah just stoopid! :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## 61NutSwanga (Mar 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 13 2011, 02:46 PM~19859066
> *I know, and now im stuck shopping with her all day, I want to go home and work
> *


You werent complaining when I was buyiung yur ass clothes!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2011, 01:52 AM~20167209
> *I KNOW you found these for a deal link me please   LOL
> *


LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

whats up man. i see it a Race now, only about 5 more weeks to show season kicks off, I going to the show in Yakima and Appleblossum so i need to get a move on. ima post y build on here today


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2011, 02:52 AM~20167209
> *I KNOW you found these for a deal link me please   LOL
> *


mines are on the way :biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 24 2011, 02:32 PM~20170639
> *Nah just stoopid!  :biggrin:
> *


im pretty fuckin stupid too :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Mar 28 2011, 06:05 AM~20198858
> *im pretty fuckin stupid too  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 28 2011, 05:14 AM~20199022
> *:h5:
> *


Got those door pieces today thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Mar 25 2011, 10:46 PM~20183303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: you wont go back to stock hinges after owning a pair of deez :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got the last of my suspension parts from cpp, my chromer should be bringing me some goodies tonight will give him these to chrome


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my rear end and banana bar back tonight, going to drop off tomorrow to get built its shortened an inch on each side so i can run skirts getting moser axles and eaton posi, with new gears


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20205667
> *got my rear end and banana bar back tonight, going to drop off tomorrow to get built its shortened an inch on each side so i can run skirts getting moser axles and eaton posi, with new gears
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 28 2011, 09:47 PM~20206403
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 28 2011, 07:37 PM~20205667
> *got my rear end and banana bar back tonight, going to drop off tomorrow to get built its shortened an inch on each side so i can run skirts getting moser axles and eaton posi, with new gears
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20205667
> *got my rear end and banana bar back tonight, going to drop off tomorrow to get built its shortened an inch on each side so i can run skirts getting moser axles and eaton posi, with new gears
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

Lookin Sick!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 28 2011, 07:37 PM~20205667
> *got my rear end and banana bar back tonight, going to drop off tomorrow to get built its shortened an inch on each side so i can run skirts getting moser axles and eaton posi, with new gears
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like a few new Impalas coming out in the next year or so


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 31 2011, 03:34 PM~20229385
> *Sounds like a few new Impalas coming out in the next year or so
> *


 :yes: hopefully before the end of the year


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 31 2011, 05:16 PM~20230074
> *:yes: hopefully before the end of the year
> *


Me too


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Who shortened the rear end for u homie? 

Build is lookin good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 31 2011, 05:57 PM~20230399
> *Who shortened the rear end for u homie?
> 
> Build is lookin good
> *


thanks, pm sent


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

passenger side metal work is all done, got to finish seam sealing, then will start body work next week


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started cutting open driver side not as good as i thought :banghead:but still better then the other side. :happysad:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

hno: hno: nothing you cant handle right?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 31 2011, 09:45 PM~20232538
> *hno:  hno: nothing you cant handle right?
> *


this side should go alot faster, but just sucks thought i was almost done with the metal work, going to try to get the vette primered by sat night so i can work on mine on sunday :x:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 31 2011, 07:55 PM~20231958
> *started cutting open driver side not as good as i thought  :banghead:but still better then the other side.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


But you got a good donor piece and at the rate you goin, you'll have that sht in by tonight !  Good work!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2011, 08:02 AM~20234928
> *But you got a good donor piece and at the rate you goin, you'll have that sht in by tonight !    Good work!
> *


I want to work on it tonight, but i have to mask up vette and try to primer tonight told him i would have done in a few weeks and he is the guy doing all my chrome, and i get all the rest of my susp. back when he is done


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 1 2011, 07:32 AM~20235156
> *I want to work on it tonight, but i have to mask up vette and try to primer tonight told him i would have done in a few weeks and he is the guy doing all my chrome, and i get all the rest of my susp. back when he is done
> *


Yea, you better finish his vette so you can get your chrome back!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 31 2011, 08:55 PM~20231958
> *started cutting open driver side not as good as i thought  :banghead:but still better then the other side.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...












it aint as bad as passenger side you right :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 31 2011, 07:57 PM~20231988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And what do you got, just rockers layin around in your backyard or somethin?
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2011, 11:08 AM~20236141
> *And what do you got, just rockers layin around in your backyard or somethin?
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: i know i needed parts of it, just didnt know how much, im so bored at work want to go home and work on the drop


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 1 2011, 10:15 AM~20236179
> *:yes: i know i needed parts of it, just didnt know how much, im so bored at work want to go home and work on the drop
> *


I know the feeling..that's why I'm alway up in LIL..multitasking at work :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2011, 11:17 AM~20236191
> *I know the feeling..that's why I'm alway up in LIL..multitasking at work  :biggrin:
> *


my boss asked me yesterday what i was doing, told him kicking it on LIL, if im caught up on my work he doesnt care what i do, i would rather be busy makes time go by faster


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 1 2011, 07:54 AM~20234878
> *this side should go alot faster, but just sucks thought i was almost done with the metal work, going to try to get the vette primered by sat night so i can work on mine on sunday  :x:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup james anythin new to share?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2011, 11:12 AM~20248061
> *sup james anythin new to share?
> *


got the vette primered fri night, sealed the 66 mustang on sat. and started to take apart the 78 camero, today spent the day cleaning and making room at my house for more cars, but will be getting some more cool goodies for the 61 this week


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 3 2011, 08:32 PM~20251316
> *got the vette primered fri night, sealed the 66 mustang on sat. and started to take apart the 78 camero, today spent the day cleaning and making room at my house for more cars, but will be getting some more cool goodies for the 61 this week
> 
> 
> ...


nice,chit if i woulda known where to go and had the fuel id come up n helped out :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20251454
> *nice,chit if i woulda known where to go and had the fuel id come up n helped out  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, had my old lady helping me mask the vette up


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 3 2011, 07:32 PM~20251316
> *got the vette primered fri night, sealed the 66 mustang on sat. and started to take apart the 78 camero, today spent the day cleaning and making room at my house for more cars, but will be getting some more cool goodies for the 61 this week
> 
> 
> ...


Damn James..keepin busy I see!


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

NICE   




> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 3 2011, 08:35 PM~20251339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got my paint today :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 4 2011, 12:59 PM~20256869
> *Just got my paint today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: Nice!!


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 4 2011, 01:59 PM~20256869
> *Just got my paint today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 4 2011, 08:31 AM~20254417
> *thanks, had my old lady helping me mask the vette up
> *


cool,pm me that paint code for the paint you got,i like how that looks :biggrin: :biggrin: 

gives me thought on idea been rollin in my mind


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 08:13 PM~20260131
> *cool,pm me that paint code for the paint you got,i like how that looks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> gives me thought on idea been rollin in my mind
> *


Ya he wants your lac,lac,blazer or bmx the same color as his ACE LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:13 PM~20261474
> *Ya he wants your lac,lac,blazer or bmx the same color as his ACE LOL
> *


lol nah im workin on a few ideas to freshen up the fleetwood,erryone seen it before they just dont realize it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice color J


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Apr 1 2011, 11:15 AM~20236184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 08:13 PM~20260131
> *cool,pm me that paint code for the paint you got,i like how that looks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> gives me thought on idea been rollin in my mind
> *


its called SouthEnd Ryderz blue :biggrin: i think they have it at Wesco :dunno:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Everytime i come to this page, you got something new :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 5 2011, 02:51 PM~20266307
> *Everytime i come to this page, you got something new  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: Getting more goodies tomorrow, friday and mon.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 5 2011, 01:53 PM~20266315
> *:yes:  :biggrin: Getting more goodies tomorrow, friday and mon.
> *


I got me a little something today myself :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:52 PM~20154501
> *Just got my new hood hinges polished billet alum.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance u can post a pic of the back? :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 5 2011, 02:56 PM~20266340
> *I got me a little something today myself  :h5:
> *


will have to check it out


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 5 2011, 03:01 PM~20266372
> *Any chance u can post a pic of the back?  :biggrin:
> *


will do tonight


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 5 2011, 11:14 AM~20264898
> *its called SouthEnd Ryderz blue  :biggrin: i think they have it at Wesco  :dunno:
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 5 2011, 04:12 PM~20266942
> *pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20205667
> *got my rear end and banana bar back tonight, going to drop off tomorrow to get built its shortened an inch on each side so i can run skirts getting moser axles and eaton posi, with new gears
> 
> 
> ...


jesus my nig!!!!!!
waitin on my interior from og unlimited.
im down to wiring kit and miscellaneous bullshit for tightening up my engine..... :biggrin: but damn........ur shit is lookin vicious :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 5 2011, 04:19 PM~20267008
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out big homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Apr 5 2011, 04:21 PM~20267023
> *jesus my nig!!!!!!
> waitin on my interior from og unlimited.
> im down to wiring kit and miscellaneous bullshit for tightening up my engine..... :biggrin:  but damn........ur shit is lookin vicious :thumbsup:
> *


gotta make sure its nicer then the 66, since alot of people thought i was crazy to think someone would trade me a 66 for a 61 rag :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

DID A LITTLE WORK LAST NIGHT PRIMED MY BACK PEICE OF MY REAR END (NO ****) :biggrin: AND GOT MY DIG. GAUGES TODAY


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 6 2011, 02:02 PM~20275322
> *DID A LITTLE WORK LAST NIGHT PRIMED MY BACK PEICE OF MY REAR END    (NO ****)  :biggrin: AND GOT MY DIG. GAUGES TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ur gonna be killin em!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: pics of the back of the hinges please :biggrin: :thumbsup: :around: :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 6 2011, 02:27 PM~20275500
> *:wave:  :wave: pics of the back of the hinges please :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :around:  :h5:
> *


Ya more pics so he can start making *OUR* hinges :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 6 2011, 03:27 PM~20275500
> *:wave:  :wave: pics of the back of the hinges please :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :around:  :h5:
> *


sorry i forgot last night, will try to remember when i get home


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 6 2011, 02:02 PM~20275322
> *DID A LITTLE WORK LAST NIGHT PRIMED MY BACK PEICE OF MY REAR END    (NO ****)  :biggrin: AND GOT MY DIG. GAUGES TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 6 2011, 03:02 PM~20275322
> *DID A LITTLE WORK LAST NIGHT PRIMED MY BACK PEICE OF MY REAR END    (NO ****)  :biggrin: AND GOT MY DIG. GAUGES TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 6 2011, 03:02 PM~20275322
> *DID A LITTLE WORK LAST NIGHT PRIMED MY BACK PEICE OF MY REAR END    (NO ****)  :biggrin: AND GOT MY DIG. GAUGES TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 6 2011, 03:02 PM~20275322
> *DID A LITTLE WORK LAST NIGHT PRIMED MY BACK PEICE OF MY REAR END    (NO ****)  :biggrin: AND GOT MY DIG. GAUGES TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


looks like progress is picking up on this build :h5:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Apr 6 2011, 04:45 PM~20276015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 5 2011, 02:53 PM~20266315
> *:yes:  :biggrin: Getting more goodies tomorrow, friday and mon.
> *


gotta love it when you get new stuff, mines all boxed up, seems like every week Im at OG spending cash.Damn them :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 7 2011, 08:13 PM~20286817
> *gotta love it when you get new stuff, mines all boxed up, seems like every week Im at OG spending cash.Damn them :biggrin:
> *


i was just there last night getting my visors :biggrin: good people


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

did a little painting tonight the darker blue is mine, the one that looks more teal belongs to the guy with the 64


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

sick!!! :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 7 2011, 09:42 PM~20287822
> *sick!!!  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x61  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:run:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 8 2011, 10:55 AM~20291552
> *:run:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Apr 8 2011, 10:39 AM~20291437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Im going to work on it tonight and try to get far on the meal work on driver side, and this weekend going to start the body work on pass side :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got some more guddies today my power windows, and ls1 install kit, going to send out the black pieces to get chromed


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 8 2011, 04:25 PM~20292589
> *got some more guddies today my power windows, and ls1 install kit, going to send out the black pieces to get chromed
> 
> 
> ...


Your going to HATE that Ching chang power window setup.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 8 2011, 05:25 PM~20294206
> *Your going to HATE that Ching chang power window setup.
> *


Its not, from MN with all us parts guy warrenties all the electrical parts fo life :biggrin: direct bolt in not universal


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 8 2011, 09:07 PM~20294477
> *Its not, from MN with all us parts guy warrenties all the electrical parts                fo life  :biggrin: direct bolt in not universal
> *



mn?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 8 2011, 05:07 PM~20294477
> *Its not, from MN with all us parts guy warrenties all the electrical parts                fo life  :biggrin: direct bolt in not universal
> *


Auto City Classics??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 8 2011, 09:07 PM~20294477
> *Its not, from MN with all us parts guy warrenties all the electrical parts                fo life  :biggrin: direct bolt in not universal
> *


My homie has the same ones. The rivots starting popping out. There fast as shit thou. Now post a pic of the hinges :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 8 2011, 12:25 PM~20292589
> *got some more guddies today my power windows, and ls1 install kit, going to send out the black pieces to get chromed
> 
> 
> ...


Had the same kit on my 61 for the past 3 years. Havent had any problems.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 8 2011, 01:25 PM~20292589
> *got some more guddies today my power windows, and ls1 install kit, going to send out the black pieces to get chromed
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u get the tranny mount from bro?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 8 2011, 07:45 PM~20295129
> *Where did u get the tranny mount from bro?
> *


Looks like same one I have bowtie overdrives product comes with mount too don't buy it on ebay for $255 got direct to them cheaper for sure


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 8 2011, 01:25 PM~20292589
> *got some more guddies today my power windows, and ls1 install kit, going to send out the black pieces to get chromed
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good big homie


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

when u moving down here


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

just went throgh the whole topic looking good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Apr 8 2011, 06:20 PM~20294572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, like yours also


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 8 2011, 06:22 PM~20294582
> *My homie has the same ones. The rivots starting popping out. There fast as shit thou. Now post a pic of the hinges  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

crossmember to short, hopefully they exchange it :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got alittle done this weekend starting welding in my lt qtr :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 10 2011, 06:25 PM~20305759
> *crossmember to short, hopefully they exchange it  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an error on their part or is that fora diff frame?


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 8 2011, 09:29 PM~20295925
> *Looks like same one I have bowtie overdrives product comes with mount too don't buy it on ebay for $255 got direct to them cheaper for sure
> *


Thx Ton!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 10 2011, 09:21 PM~20305746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20307204
> *Is that an error on their part or is that fora diff frame?
> *


not sure, going to call them in a couple hours


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 10 2011, 05:29 PM~20305778
> *got alittle done this weekend starting welding in my lt qtr  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i see progress,the nw aint gonna know what hit em when all these new rides come out


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

took apart my donor rocker tonight, going to take it on my lunch to get it all sand blasted, this is the last of my major metal work :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 11 2011, 10:53 PM~20316680
> *took apart my donor rocker tonight, going to take it on my lunch to get it all sand blasted, this is the last of my major metal work  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 11 2011, 09:53 PM~20316680
> *took apart my donor rocker tonight, going to take it on my lunch to get it all sand blasted, this is the last of my major metal work  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, how long it take you to get that apart?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 12 2011, 07:43 AM~20318278
> *Nice, how long it take you to get that apart?
> *


about 2 hrs took my time didnt want to fuck up the metal, since i need it all


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2011, 11:11 PM~20316851
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2011, 11:14 PM~20316877
> *nice
> *


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Apr 10 2011, 08:58 PM~20307153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 12 2011, 07:58 AM~20318376
> *thanks
> *


anymore new work to share?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 12 2011, 06:11 PM~20322794
> *anymore new work to share?
> *


 :yes: did the jams on the vette, will assemble and start blocking this weekend,
if i get my pieces back from the blaster tomorrow, i will work on mine alittle


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 12 2011, 11:15 PM~20324868
> *:yes: did the jams on the vette, will assemble and start blocking this weekend,
> if i get my pieces back from the blaster tomorrow, i will work on mine alittle
> 
> ...


nice, what year is it? 73/74?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Apr 12 2011, 09:49 PM~20325266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK ITS A 74

Got my rocker pieces back from the blaster today going to work on it tonight


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 13 2011, 01:18 PM~20330150
> *
> Got my rocker pieces back from the blaster today going to work on it tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

good luck with the build bro, comin along nicely..

jb, from down under


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 13 2011, 03:31 PM~20330754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks

fineshed trimming the rust out and put rust mort on it all, the couple spots left going to weld up, and seal tomorrow night


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

progress is lookin good big homie and the paint on that vette,looks like its time to go swimmin wet


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 13 2011, 11:56 PM~20335585
> *progress is lookin good big homie and the paint on that vette,looks like its time to go swimmin wet
> *


thanks, going to try to put a few hours in tonight, i hoping to be done with the metal work by the end of the weekend :x:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 13 2011, 08:14 PM~20334191
> *what up, how is the 64?
> 
> *


The way I left it two weeks ago :biggrin: I picked up the parts car and then a 69 vert so I'm making room in the yard for them. Wife is having a baby shower in the backyard so I gots to hide the cars :banghead: and all the parts :roflmao:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 13 2011, 04:18 PM~20330150
> *
> 
> Got my rocker pieces back from the blaster today going to work on it tonight
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 14 2011, 07:48 AM~20336691
> *thanks, going to try to put a few hours in tonight, i hoping to be done with the metal work by the end of the weekend  :x:
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got far on it today got most of the inner metal weldind in going to try to finesh tomorrow


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

car i painted about a year ago came by


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 16 2011, 08:11 PM~20355023
> *car i painted about a year ago came by
> 
> 
> ...


drag radials on the street hell yeah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

picked up a parts car today for the homie for free ss w/grab bar and 4 speed :biggrin: 






































fineshed my rocker just have to finesh welding up the qtr


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20361212
> *picked up a parts car today for the homie for free ss w/grab bar and 4 speed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20361212
> *picked up a parts car today for the homie for free ss w/grab bar and 4 speed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*score* :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20354956
> *got far on it today got most of the inner metal weldind in going to try to finesh tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: ur working fast :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he does excellent work no doubt and his speed is what catches most of us by storm


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Apr 17 2011, 08:30 PM~20361262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, this is my first time doing this much metal work, but i think i did ok :happysad:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Good shit James!! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 18 2011, 06:12 PM~20367783
> *Good shit James!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks

got some more done till i ran out of argon for the welder, just have a few spot welds to finesh and some grinding, but the driver side is mostly done, going to start shaving fire wall this weekend


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 18 2011, 08:52 PM~20369268
> *thanks
> 
> got some more done till i ran out of argon for the welder, just have a few spot welds to finesh and some grinding, but the driver side is mostly done, going to start shaving fire wall this weekend
> ...


damn not one but 2 acerags in that space and the 64 just posted in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 18 2011, 07:52 PM~20369268
> *thanks
> 
> got some more done till i ran out of argon for the welder, just have a few spot welds to finesh and some grinding, but the driver side is mostly done, going to start shaving fire wall this weekend
> ...


Looks good mang! Where you get those tents from and how big?? How do they hold up in the wind?? :wow:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Apr 18 2011, 09:10 PM~20369438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWO 61s.... & IS THAT ONE TENT OR TWO. lookking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 19 2011, 11:16 AM~20373231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are from costco its 2 tents they are 12feet by 20 feet each $200 each, i got som extra anchering tie downs from home depot to make sure they dont go anywhere i had some really windy days a few months ago they did fine


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started my mud work tonight doing my first coat on the major areas with all metal


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how easy does the all metal sand off? Im going to use it on the 62 rag. also, are u going to put the reinforcements back under the rockers? Bert at the Chevy Shop makes nice reproductions of the originals.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:05 PM~20400207
> *how easy does the all metal sand off? Im going to use it on the 62 rag. also, are u going to put the reinforcements back under the rockers? Bert at the Chevy Shop makes nice reproductions of the originals.
> *


It doesn't sand that easy but its a lot stronger, I have a new set of the reinforcements that I had made at a metal by my house


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 22 2011, 11:10 PM~20400241
> *It doesn't sand that easy but its a lot stronger, I have a new set of the reinforcements that I had made at a metal by my house
> *


cool. Is it harder to sand then Dyna Glas?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 PM~20400273
> *cool. Is it harder to sand then Dyna Glas?
> *


About the same, dura glass if you grate it while its still alittle soft its easer to shape


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20400241
> *It doesn't sand that easy but its a lot stronger, I have a new set of the reinforcements that I had made at a metal by my house
> *



:yes: dem all metal is a bitch to sand... lookin good brotha!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

all metal is all i have used on my duece it is a bitch to sand but way better than bondo


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

but it wont crack later down the road  lookin good bro


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Hit that all metal just before it sets up, makes it a lil easier


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 19 2011, 11:33 AM~20373383
> *they are from costco its 2 tents they are 12feet by 20 feet each $200 each, i got som extra anchering tie downs from home depot to make sure they dont go anywhere i had some really windy days a few months ago they did fine
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Apr 22 2011, 10:33 PM~20400457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the all metal work done and did a light skim coat of mud for the small flaws, going to pime in the morning


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 23 2011, 10:15 PM~20406017
> *got the all metal work done and did a light skim coat of mud for the small flaws, going to pime in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


super sharp bro keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2011, 01:33 AM~20406834
> *super sharp bro keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


X61


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

2 weeks 2 weeks 2 weeks!!!! :banghead:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:cheesy:  :run:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 24 2011, 01:36 AM~20406848
> *X61
> *


x88 
x94


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:

2 Ace rags...

:0 :0 :0 










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

looks like a 1961 Chevrolet Factory assembly line...... :biggrin:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detour64_@Apr 24 2011, 09:00 AM~20407824
> *looks like a 1961 Chevrolet Factory assembly line...... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 23 2011, 10:15 PM~20406017
> *got the all metal work done and did a light skim coat of mud for the small flaws, going to pime in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its lookin like next summer the streets gonna be gettin slaughtered by a whole bunch of killer rides :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Apr 24 2011, 01:33 AM~20406834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Where you at with the Ace ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 24 2011, 08:48 AM~20407740
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 2 Ace rags...
> ...


looking good J


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Apr 25 2011, 03:20 PM~20416817
> *Where you at with the Ace ?
> *


Started the body work waiting for all my suspension to get back from the chromer then i will redo the frame not keeping it gray, doing it blue going to smooth it out and add some touches to it, trying to have it done by augest since that will be a year since i got the car


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 25 2011, 04:47 PM~20417412
> *looking good J
> *


thanks, how is yours comming


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Detour64_@Apr 24 2011, 09:00 AM~20407824
> *looks like a 1961 Chevrolet Factory assembly line...... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
lookin good james :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

did some more body work almost done with the driver side


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :fool2: :run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> :0 :cheesy: :fool2: :run: :boink: :h5:
> [/quot
> 
> :biggrin: got alittle done tonight fineshed the all metal work on driver side and did another skim coat of mud, after tonight i have to focus on the vette, i want to get that car out of my house in the next couple weeks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

looks good...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn james you really puttin it down on the ace


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20428640
> *damn james you really puttin it down on the ace
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

More pics. Stop slacking :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

coming along J ......


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 25 2011, 05:31 PM~20417722
> *Started the body work waiting for all my suspension to get back from the chromer then i will redo the frame not keeping it gray, doing it blue going to smooth it out and add some touches to it, trying to have it done by augest since that will be a year since i got the car
> *


WOW Thats a real PUSH.. :wow: you got the insides and top to do... :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mabeg+Apr 26 2011, 08:34 PM~20427760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, not going to try to rush it, but thats my goal. have all the interior just need to get my cloth top :happysad:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

SER is always doin big things. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good J!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

at least your trying,and your doin good bro keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 25 2011, 05:32 PM~20417728
> *thanks, how is yours comming
> *


slowly but still chuggin along :happysad:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got it in primer today, noticed a few spots that i need to take care of still


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 1 2011, 07:37 PM~20462450
> *got it in primer today, noticed a few spots that i need to take care of still
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good James!!


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 27 2011, 02:54 PM~20433172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up, gave those pieces to bryce the other day to give to you


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

had to repaint my third member, got chipped up whe he was building the rear end, painted my rear brakes at the same time. Going to finesh putting the brakes on tonight


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:0 Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice color!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 3 2011, 09:36 PM~20480322
> *Looking good!
> *


Thanks, how is yours comming


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 3 2011, 11:05 PM~20480045
> *thanks took a minute to find the color i wanted
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 3 2011, 09:05 PM~20480045
> *got the rear end unwrapped and rotors
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: so clean


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 4 2011, 08:51 AM~20482591
> *Thanks, how is yours comming
> *


The lac is supposed to b going in the booth this Friday, but with my luck who knows. Can't wait to see color on it so i can start on my impala


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 3 2011, 09:05 PM~20480045
> *thanks took a minute to find the color i wanted
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


looks good !!!! :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 3 2011, 09:05 PM~20480045
> *thanks took a minute to find the color i wanted
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thats a sick ass blue kinda close to what color might car is gunna be lol


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nice builds


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin sick


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chtrone+May 4 2011, 05:18 PM~20485456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

didnt get much done this weekend on the cars, but i did get a new shop with the homie, its a 4 car with a bunch of space for storage :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 8 2011, 08:07 PM~20510825
> *nice, cant wait to see them
> thanks  :biggrin:
> what up
> ...


Been good getting side tracked as usual LOL and nice new shop whens the grand opening bbq and hooker fest LOL


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 8 2011, 08:26 PM~20510969
> *Been good getting side tracked as usual LOL and nice new shop whens the grand opening bbq and hooker fest LOL
> *


not sure, will let you know


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

didnt get much done this weekend on the cars, but i did get a new shop with the homie, its a 4 car with a bunch of space for storage :biggrin: 


























[/quote]

This a rental?? Good sht by the way! :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 8 2011, 08:07 PM~20510825
> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice james good to see business comin up good for ya


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> didnt get much done this weekend on the cars, but i did get a new shop with the homie, its a 4 car with a bunch of space for storage :biggrin:


This a rental?? Good sht by the way! :cheesy:
[/quote]
thats wuts up


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 8 2011, 07:07 PM~20510825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup: Whats the name of the shop going to be?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> didnt get much done this weekend on the cars, but i did get a new shop with the homie, its a 4 car with a bunch of space for storage :biggrin:


This a rental?? Good sht by the way! :cheesy:
[/quote]
yes its a rental, but i can move around it was getting alittle cramped at my house



> nice james good to see business comin up good for ya


thanks



> This a rental?? Good sht by the way! :cheesy:


thats wuts up
[/quote]
thanks



> Nice! :thumbsup: Whats the name of the shop going to be?


dont know yet, havnt thought about it 
:dunno: have any idea's for a name


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

congrates man on the new space, you definitly needed it lol


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 10 2011, 07:33 PM~20525806
> *congrates man on the new space, you definitly needed it lol
> *


I know, i almost feel like i can breath at my house now, still have alot of stuff i need to take to the shop


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how does S.E.R. CUSTOMS sound? 

just a lil somethin off the top of my head 

or COVELLO & CO CUSTOM AUTO :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2011, 11:31 PM~20535334
> *how does S.E.R. CUSTOMS sound?
> 
> just a lil somethin off the top of my head
> ...


like the first one :biggrin:, dont really plan on advertising for business, it seems to find me


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the shop set up and got a little work done.

have a good 62 roof for sale $200 obo :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:uh: :h5:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 14 2011, 07:29 PM~20553618
> *got the shop set up and got a little work done.
> 
> have a good 62 roof for sale $200 obo  :biggrin:
> ...


:tears: and i woulda loved to have that car complete


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 15 2011, 01:03 AM~20555480
> *:tears: and i woulda loved to have that car complete
> *


 :biggrin: its going to a good couse. The rockers and floor braces are going to the homies 61


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 09:36 PM~20554489
> *:uh:  :h5:
> *


what up, keep up the good progress on yours, I gave up trying to have mine done for summer it will be good for next summer


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 15 2011, 10:32 AM~20555966
> *what up, keep up the good progress on yours, I gave up trying to have mine done for summer it will be good for next summer
> *


i dont really have a goal but id like to get it on a rotisserie before september


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Might need to drop mine off for last minute bodywork, where's the new shop located bro?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 15 2011, 07:28 AM~20555956
> *:biggrin: its going to a good couse. The rockers and floor braces are going to the homies 61
> *


   

things work out i might have to stop by the shop with a suprise :biggrin: 



but i wont say what it is just be ready to possibly chisel your jaw out the ground :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, JAMES COVELLO


:h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence+May 17 2011, 02:27 PM~20571988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

love that rear end


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 17 2011, 05:39 PM~20573161
> *Im ready when you are  :biggrin:
> what up
> *


ill have to let you know :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 1 2011, 12:47 AM~19751923
> *got my qtr tacked on tonight, this a/m qtr fits like shit!!! will make it work going to have to do some work on the jamb area its amost 1/4 inch to long
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I'm glad I read this, I thawt I fudged something up. Mine is about 1/4 longer also! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

custom or restored dont come in a box gotta remember that 

keep up the good work


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup J.C.?? :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+May 17 2011, 08:02 PM~20574321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


busy as hell at work


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

:wave:........keep up the good work


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 19 2011, 02:53 PM~20587691
> *what up are you going to get sand1 61?
> *


Eyeballin somethin else..but I'm gonna continue on the '64 starting up on Monday :biggrin: But the price will go up too :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 26 2011, 08:02 AM~20632316
> *
> *


what up, think im going to work on the 61 this weekend havnt touched it in a few weeks


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 26 2011, 09:17 AM~20632385
> *what up, think im going to work on the 61 this weekend havnt touched it in a few weeks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2011, 08:20 AM~20632404
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: still need to go out in my shed and go through my trim


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@May 26 2011, 07:17 AM~20632385
> *what up, think im going to work on the 61 this weekend havnt touched it in a few weeks
> *


Nice!!


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

ok james i went to your build thread. now what?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

how's tha ace comin along ! i've been waiting on my frame to get done ,so i could paint it !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

how do i post pics now off my computer :dunno::guns:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

JAMES COVELLO said:


> how do i post pics now off my computer :dunno::guns:


good question,back to using photobucket? or having a friend with it post em?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure if i like the new layout, cant figure pics out and my phone wont let me log on :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

X61, maybe they aren't hosting photos no more??


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/?action=view&current=IMAG0593.jpg
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/?action=view&current=IMAG0594.jpg
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/?action=view&current=IMAG0598.jpg


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/IMAG0593.jpg


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

had to open a photobucket account, if anyone knows if i can just take pics off my computer let me know thanks, these pics are from this weekend didnt work on the 61 got some more chrome back, and fineshed cleaning my garage so i can work easier


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

JAMES COVELLO said:


>


How do we know this ain't ur buddies '61?? :nicoderm::biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> How do we know this ain't ur buddies '61?? :nicoderm::biggrin:


 either way, he has a 61 rag ready for paint


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> either way, he has a 61 rag ready for paint


:rofl::rofl::h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> How do we know this ain't ur buddies '61?? :nicoderm::biggrin:


Will post a pic of his tonight, far from ready still, but we have rockers for his now :happysad:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up J she's lookin good ! try this and add it to your favs!
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

impalaluv said:


> what up J she's lookin good ! try this and add it to your favs!
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


thanks, how is the 63 comming along?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

hey sorry about flakin out and not making it out there. please save me them parts tho, i really need em.......


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

JAMES COVELLO said:


> thanks, how is the 63 comming along?


just waiting on tha frame tha homie's re-enforceing it ...then im going to paint it


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my stainless steel tubing for my airride this weekend, and got some of my chrome back. havent done much on the car lately, should have the vette done in the next couple weeks. built a new fence and did yard work all weekend 
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/IMAG0629.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/IMAG0628.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/IMAG0625.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j392/JC61IMP/IMAG0623.jpg


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

JAMES COVELLO said:


>


Damn, you goin chromed out..lookin good..and the backyard looks good!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Damn, you goin chromed out..lookin good..and the backyard looks good!!


Thanks, should have some more chrome goodies next weekend, as soon as the vette leaves going to focus on frame to make it a roller :x: , yard work sucks my muscles are killing me today


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIGJERM said:


>


thanks 


phillip_ndrsn said:


> hey sorry about flakin out and not making it out there. please save me them parts tho, i really need em.......


what up how was the show?


Mr Gee said:


>


:wave:


impalaluv said:


> just waiting on tha frame tha homie's re-enforceing it ...then im going to paint it


nice, cant wait to see it


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


>


my girl got this today for free someone put it outside with a free sign on it, going to restore for my son, if any one has info on how old it is or where i could find parts for it would appriciate it.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


>


Nice score...paint the red parts blue get them handles chromed and he'll be rollin!! 

Happy Fathers Day J!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Nice score...paint the red parts blue get them handles chromed and he'll be rollin!!
> 
> Happy Fathers Day J!!


you too, how was your father day?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good topic i was at first thinking it was covellos topic  paint should be coming in no time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

double post


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Skim said:


> good topic i was at first thinking it was covellos topic  paint should be coming in no time


it is covello's topic , when i first set up my account i didnt think about the user name and just put mine


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

the vette is almost ready for paint trying to have it done in the next couple weeks, then going to work on getting my frame put together. Got some more of my chrome back this weekend


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

I HAD MY TANK POWDER COATED CHROME, AND A COUPLE BETTER PICS OF THE VETTE


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

im building these smooth wiper cowls for impalas , here is the link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306470-1961-1962-IMPALA-SMOOTH-wiper-cowl


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got the shop set up and got a little work done.
> 
> have a good 62 roof for sale $200 obo :biggrin:


i know the guy who tagged in ur shop


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

yeloe253 said:


> i know the guy who tagged in ur shop


what up, give me a call about the 4th


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> it is covello's topic , when i first set up my account i didnt think about the user name and just put mine


 it almost threw me for a loop to then i remembered the club initials lol :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

fineshed the vette today came out good except the owner wanted me to keep adding red pearl to the black, and it turned it brown, may end up having to repaint it later will see.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

dam! i thnk that came out nice!!! what color is that? or what would you call that?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

kasem1963 said:


> dam! i thnk that came out nice!!! what color is that? or what would you call that?


looks almost like black cherry from the pics


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> my girl got this today for free someone put it outside with a free sign on it, going to restore for my son, if any one has info on how old it is or where i could find parts for it would appriciate it.


Its a schwin Roadster tricycle, there not to old, you can generally pick them up on e-bay

this is what I did with mine


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

kasem1963 said:


> dam! i thnk that came out nice!!! what color is that? or what would you call that?


Its a gallon of ppg toner black with 6 tablespoons of red pearl mixed in it, and ppg 2002 clear over it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the vette came out sick james i like and black cherry it does look like


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> looks almost like black cherry from the pics


his wife likes it, so he isnt going to change the color



vengence said:


> the vette came out sick james i like and black cherry it does look like


thanks, glad to have it gone


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

sup ese! fabricate me up a taco or sum asada


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> sup ese! fabricate me up a taco or sum asada


No way jose,  you work next weekend?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol both yall crack me up


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Its a gallon of ppg toner black with 6 tablespoons of red pearl mixed in it, and ppg 2002 clear over it


car looks great! PPG 2002 is the best clear IMO i love it


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

leo said:


> Its a schwin Roadster tricycle, there not to old, you can generally pick them up on e-bay
> 
> this is what I did with mine


nice, thanks for the info


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> car looks great! PPG 2002 is the best clear IMO i love it


:yes: I agree, lays out nice, thanks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Updates? :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just waiting on the rest of my chrome suspension so I can start on my frame, once my frame is a roller I will be more motivated to work on the body. I like your new project what did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Get that chrome in so we can see a roller


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> Get that chrome in so we can see a roller


almost there, got more of my chrome today just need my ower control arms and tie rods and im there


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


>


Daaaaaaaaaaaaam..all chromed out up under that motha


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Does anyone know if this is for a 61 rag and if so where does it go? thanks for any hep*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Any info on this part? :dunno:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> *Does anyone know if this is for a 61 rag and if so where does it go? thanks for any hep*


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

CHUCC said:


>


:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got a little work done on the 61 this weekend started to reinforce my frame only doing the outside of the x where the frame is week, and got my hood and trunk in sealer.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

getting there homie ! keep it going !


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Added some more pics since the other ones where so small


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Added some more pics since the other ones where so small
> 
> View attachment 337724
> View attachment 337725
> ...


Lookin good J, hood and trunklid lookin real straight


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good J, hood and trunklid lookin real straight


Hood has some issues, but trunk is good, going to try to seal the underside tonight


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

How's it comin J??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up mayne


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> How's it comin J??





regal ryda said:


> wut up mayne


Not much over here just been hoeing my self out :happysad:, working on a 2009 galant trading for the rest of my chrome work should be done with it this weekend, then im focusing on a couple of my customers cars to get them further along to keep them happy they are not in any rush, but need my money and i dont like being paid before the work is done, but hopefully i will finesh my frame withen the next couple months i want to take it to the next level :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Not much over here just been hoeing my self out :happysad:, working on a 2009 galant trading for the rest of my chrome work should be done with it this weekend, then im focusing on a couple of my customers cars to get them further along to keep them happy they are not in any rush, but need my money and i dont like being paid before the work is done, but hopefully i will finesh my frame withen the next couple months i want to take it to the next level :biggrin:


Good shit, handle yo businassssssss!! Hopefully start strippin front end off my bubble this weekend, moved the rag to the backyard for a sec and gotta get engine/tranny ready to drop in the ACE


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

So here are a few pics of the car i had to fix needed a rear door skin, but the owner just wanted it fixed and painted, and thats the pile of stuff im getting chromed for doing it


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: good work homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good bro,nice to see good progress comin through


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

So its been a year since i got the 61 i dont know what i was thinking when i thought i would have it done in a year, i guess it was wishful thinking I am going to try to have it done for next summer got the galant done going to put together tonight and get rid of it tomorrow night, then focus on the 64 impala and my frame decided to mold the frame and do some patterns and leafing on it.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> So its been a year since i got the 61 i dont know what i was thinking when i thought i would have it done in a year, i guess it was wishful thinking I am going to try to have it done for next summer got the galant done going to put together tonight and get rid of it tomorrow night, then focus on the 64 impala and my frame decided to mold the frame and do some patterns and leafing on it.
> 
> View attachment 343009
> View attachment 343010
> ...


Nice, can't wait to see the frame! Don't rush the rag, it's coming along nicely!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> :thumbsup: good work homie


thanks


vengence said:


> lookin good bro,nice to see good progress comin through


thanks 



Mr Gee said:


> Nice, can't wait to see the frame! Don't rush the rag, it's coming along nicely!


hope to have frame done before i go to vegas, but we will see


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

CHUCC said:


>


:wave:

we got the frunst susp together for the 64, and i sprayed a test panel out for my 61


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good J!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:
> 
> we got the frunst susp together for the 64, and i sprayed a test panel out for my 61
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

loookin sharp i like


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good J!


thanks, liken the bubble aswell



CHUCC said:


> :worship:


:biggrin: :wave:



vengence said:


> loookin sharp i like


thanks, you going to our show on sunday at the E.Q.C.?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

finaly got some work done today started cleaning the bottum of the car and fineshed welding the floor braces, going to work on it all this week


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

Just wanna give big props on your build, lookin tight. Can't weight to see the finished product.:worship:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> thanks, liken the bubble aswell
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> ...


wanted to but had to work wasnt too enthused bout missing it,looked like a great turnout


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 355431
> 
> 
> View attachment 355433
> ...


Lookin good J..glad to see you back on it!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

leong357 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks



afharris2000 said:


> Just wanna give big props on your build, lookin tight. Can't weight to see the finished product.:worship:


thanks comming along slowly



vengence said:


> wanted to but had to work wasnt too enthused bout missing it,looked like a great turnout


:wave:



Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good J..glad to see you back on it!


 me too, will be posting more pics this week


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

On sat. the the body back on the frame of the 64 and took to to my shop, that one is going back on the back burner customer wants to do ls1 and a bunch of other stuff so he is saving up some money. got the mustang back to my house so i can start on that next week


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just ordered my new set of color matched daytons :cheesy: :run:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## tfinley (Aug 31, 2011)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just ordered my new set of color matched daytons :cheesy: :run:


Cant wait to see The Dayton's on this impressive build! Please Keep me updated with it :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> On sat. the the body back on the frame of the 64 and took to to my shop, that one is going back on the back burner customer wants to do ls1 and a bunch of other stuff so he is saving up some money. got the mustang back to my house so i can start on that next week
> View attachment 355612
> 
> 
> ...



that blue is rich, looks good


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

tfinley said:


> Cant wait to see The Dayton's on this impressive build! Please Keep me updated with it :thumbsup:


Thanks hopefully my frame will be all done by the time your done building them. 
*DAYTON HAS A SALE ON THERE 13" AND 14" REVERSE WHEELS ALL CHROME
72 SPOKES $1568.00 PLUS SHIPPING
100 SPOKES $1708.00 PLUS SHIPPING
PM TFINLEY FOR MORE INFO OR CALL HIM TODD @ DAYTON 1-800-862-6000*



64_EC_STYLE said:


> that blue is rich, looks good


Thanks took a minute for me to find the color i wanted


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up j ! she's lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

impalaluv said:


> what up j ! she's lookin good :thumbsup:


Thanks



Mr Gee said:


> uffin:


:h5: see you in Vegas.

Got some more work done this weekend fineshed welding up all the floor braces, and got some more pieces in sealer. will post some pics in a little


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

The last piece i had to replace on my floor, still have some spot welds to clean up and the rest of the under coating going to try to have done by next weekend, then i will weld back in the convertable pieces


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> :h5: see you in Vegas.
> ...


*Sounds good bro, let me know when you get out here.*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Sounds good bro, let me know when you get out here.*


ok, Im ready for a vacation :run:



regal ryda said:


> :wave:


62 looken good, you going to bring it to Vegas?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

stripped the floor more almost getting the under coating off, then going to strip off old paint, welded on the rocker reinforcements and a few other pieces


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> ok, Im ready for a vacation :run:
> 
> 
> 62 looken good, you going to bring it to Vegas?


no car in vegas for me this year :thumbsdown::nosad:maybe when its all done and plaqued up it will be worthy of vegas


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


 :h5:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt GL with one much lov for these impalas


----------



## lgbnaf7 (Apr 16, 2004)

This is Joe from down the street with the yellow 64 drop. Im amazed at all the work you get done. keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup J!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

where the progress pics at


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt GL with one much lov for these impalas


Thanks 



lgbnaf7 said:


> This is Joe from down the street with the yellow 64 drop. Im amazed at all the work you get done. keep up the good work.


what up homie, swing by this weekend, will be out there working



Mr Gee said:


> Sup J!


less then 3 weeks 



regal ryda said:


> where the progress pics at


will post some this weekend, going to work on it all weekend, my goal is to have the floor in primer before i go to vegas :x:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you find me a 61 rag ?? :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Did you find me a 61 rag ?? :biggrin:


no, there was that one on here from oregon seemed solid didnt have the vert rack with it, did you ever talk to him?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

welded in the rest of the inner qtr pieces, and worked on grinding the floor more. Got my upper control arms back from chrome, had all my bushings pressed in and got my new tires this weekend, and gave my frame to the homie to finesh reinforcing it for me. hope to have the frame done and car back on frame before christmas. :x:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice progress on the Rag! I see your stocking up on that Chrome Undercarriage. 



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> welded in the rest of the inner qtr pieces, and worked on grinding the floor more. Got my upper control arms back from chrome, had all my bushings pressed in and got my new tires this weekend, and gave my frame to the homie to finesh reinforcing it for me. hope to have the frame done and car back on frame before christmas. :x:
> 
> View attachment 364059
> View attachment 364060
> ...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice progress on the Rag! I see your stocking up on that Chrome Undercarriage.


thanks, working on it


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

damn look like the the suspension is taken care of impala


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice progress!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for them door mechanisms pimp. Ima swing by this week too, gotta grab my old 13's from joes shop.........me, u, and bryce can be 61 buddies.........11 days till vegas, fat tuesdays here I come..... cheeeeoooow!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

how tha ride comin !


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> stripped the floor more almost getting the under coating off, then going to strip off old paint, welded on the rocker reinforcements and a few other pieces
> 
> View attachment 361206
> View attachment 361207
> ...



wow your floors are super duper solid... nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Thanks for them door mechanisms pimp. Ima swing by this week too, gotta grab my old 13's from joes shop.........me, u, and bryce can be 61 buddies.........11 days till vegas, fat tuesdays here I come..... cheeeeoooow!


Anytime homie, 4 days till Vegas :run:



Mr Gee said:


>


:h5:



impalaluv said:


> how tha ride comin !


ok, alittle slow, but getting there, yours is looking good



regal ryda said:


> :wave:


:h5:



Tage said:


> wow your floors are super duper solid... nice! :thumbsup:


i replaced half the floor, there are some pin holes that i need to weld up in the trunk area, but its not to bad compared to everything else i had to do to the car


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my last few pieces back from the chromer today for suspension, hopefull frame will be a roller by christmas :x:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

built a rotisserie for my frame this weekend


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

put some work on my customers car aswell got it undercoated and reseamed sealed it going to paint the engine compartment this week


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> built a rotisserie for my frame this weekend
> 
> View attachment 378812
> View attachment 378813
> View attachment 378814


Lookin good J!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

gust painted the engine compartment on the mustang going to start putting the suspension back in on sunday, once i get the car rolling going to get some money from my customer and order my pully kit for the ls1, i think tomorrow i will work on the impala try to finesh stripping the floor


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

really nice


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Skim said:


> really nice


 Thanks, nice meeting you at the show white trash is a really nice rag


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

sickthree said:


>


:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

almost done blasting the underside it sure does take along time when your using a cheap harborfrieght sand blaster, hoping next weekend will be in primer


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just sealed up the floor, have a few pin holes that need to be welded up, i think should be ready to spray the bottum by christmas


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking good and thanks for the info once again.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking good and thanks for the info once again.


anytime, thanks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks nice.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just sealed up the floor, have a few pin holes that need to be welded up, i think should be ready to spray the bottum by christmas
> 
> View attachment 383736
> View attachment 383737
> ...


*Damn good job J! *


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looks nice.


what up



Mr Gee said:


> *Damn good job J! *


thanks, finaly feel like i ocomplished alot on the car


----------



## lgbnaf7 (Apr 16, 2004)

Your not messin around!!!


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> welded in the rest of the inner qtr pieces, and worked on grinding the floor more. Got my upper control arms back from chrome, had all my bushings pressed in and got my new tires this weekend, and gave my frame to the homie to finesh reinforcing it for me. hope to have the frame done and car back on frame before christmas. :x:
> 
> View attachment 364059
> View attachment 364060
> ...


*SICK!*


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just sealed up the floor, have a few pin holes that need to be welded up, i think should be ready to spray the bottum by christmas
> 
> View attachment 383736
> View attachment 383737
> ...


Damn looks real good... whats next ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Wuts good J


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> welded in the rest of the inner qtr pieces, and worked on grinding the floor more. Got my upper control arms back from chrome, had all my bushings pressed in and got my new tires this weekend, and gave my frame to the homie to finesh reinforcing it for me. hope to have the frame done and car back on frame before christmas. :x:
> 
> View attachment 364059
> View attachment 364060
> ...


Who did you use for the bushing work?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

looks good ..shit your in tha primer stage , all down hill from there nice work J !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Who did you use for the bushing work?


had a done at firestone by my house


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

lgbnaf7 said:


> Your not messin around!!!


 thanks



LKWD Local said:


> *SICK!*


what up havnt seen you in awhile



Blocky77 said:


> Damn looks real good... whats next ?


thanks, actually trying to buy a bigger house with a shop ran out of space cant move around in my small ass house :banghead:



regal ryda said:


> Wuts good J


not much moven forward on my customers cars



impalaluv said:


> looks good ..shit your in tha primer stage , all down hill from there nice work J !


feels good to have a solid car now, i still have a couple small spots to take care of but nothing major


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just got some pics from Dayton they are getting ready to mock up my wheels then they will be getting color matched


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just got some pics from Dayton they are getting ready to mock up my wheels then they will be getting color matched
> 
> View attachment 389221
> View attachment 389222
> ...


:run:uffin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

rims daytons ...baller maybe i missed it , but what color you going to match !!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

$piff said:


> :run:uffin:






impalaluv said:


> rims daytons ...baller maybe i missed it , but what color you going to match !!


im going deep cobalt blue there is a picture of it on one of the pages dont remember witch one, im likeing the 63 good job


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: lookin good so far homie...cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup J! Snowin out there yet?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIGMANDO said:


> :thumbsup: lookin good so far homie...cant wait to see the finished product


thanks, me too 



Mr Gee said:


> Sup J! Snowin out there yet?


not much bored at work, its been cold here freezing in the morning, but no snow yet i hope it comes soon i work at a bodyshop so the more crashes the more i make


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> thanks, me too
> 
> 
> not much bored at work, its been cold here freezing in the morning, but no snow yet i hope it comes soon i work at a bodyshop so the more crashes the more i make


:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just recieved my steering box


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> thanks, me too
> 
> 
> not much bored at work, its been cold here freezing in the morning, but no snow yet i hope it comes soon i work at a bodyshop so the more crashes the more i make


NOW YOU SOUND LIKE A PERSONAL INJURY LAWYER!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just recieved my steering box
> 
> View attachment 390810
> View attachment 390811


Damn J, you big ballin over there!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

OGUNLIMITED said:


> NOW YOU SOUND LIKE A PERSONAL INJURY LAWYER!!!!






Mr Gee said:


> Damn J, you big ballin over there!


i wish, just working alot to get my toys 


Just got my heated seats dont want my buns to get cold will cruzen in the winters


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just recieved my steering box
> 
> View attachment 390810
> View attachment 390811


Where can I find one of these chrome????


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

kilo1965 said:


> Where can I find one of these chrome????


Www.classicperform.com 
They have a lot of cool shit


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Www.classicperform.com
> They have a lot of cool shit


thanx...slowing buying parts...61 will be out the shop sometime in january. Still undecided on a color


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

kilo1965 said:


> thanx...slowing buying parts...61 will be out the shop sometime in january. Still undecided on a color


nice, cant wait to see it.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just got emailed a few pics cant wait to see them in person hno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just got some pics from Dayton they are getting ready to mock up my wheels then they will be getting color matched
> 
> View attachment 389221
> View attachment 389222
> ...


 thats bad ass


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just got emailed a few pics cant wait to see them in person hno:
> 
> View attachment 391150
> View attachment 391151
> View attachment 391152


THAT COLOR :wow:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice updates!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Seen this car in person yesterday lots of work done to it and it looks good too


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Skim said:


> thats bad ass


thanks 



carlito77 said:


> THAT COLOR :wow:


:yes: what area are you in Lauderdale? thats my old stomping grounds 



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice updates!


thanks



BIGTONY said:


> Seen this car in person yesterday lots of work done to it and it looks good too


:thumbsup: thanks for letting me borrow that frame again..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup James


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

:shocked:


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just sealed up the floor, have a few pin holes that need to be welded up, i think should be ready to spray the bottum by christmas
> 
> View attachment 383736
> View attachment 383737
> ...


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what color is that J !


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> :yes: what area are you in Lauderdale? thats my old stomping grounds
> ...


No problem thanks for the hook up with the powder coater


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just recieved my steering box
> 
> View attachment 390810
> View attachment 390811


:thumbsup: nice!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup James


not much, trying to get all these cars done 



Mr Gee said:


> :wave:


:h5:



1WAY said:


> :shocked:






impalaluv said:


> what color is that J !


its cobalt blue



BIGTONY said:


> No problem thanks for the hook up with the powder coater


:h5:



BIGMANDO said:


> :thumbsup: nice!


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

just got an email with updated pics should have my wheels soon , Awsome customer service from Todd at Dayton!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just got an email with updated pics should have my wheels soon , Awsome customer service from Todd at Dayton!
> 
> View attachment 396424
> View attachment 396425
> View attachment 396426


That's a sick ass blue let me get the paint code for my tre ha ha ha


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> That's a sick ass blue let me get the paint code for my tre ha ha ha


:scrutinize: Its off a 1980 geo metro


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :scrutinize: Its off a 1980 geo metro


Sweet that's what I thought my Maaco guy says he can lay that down super wet LOL


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


Thanks homie, hope you had a good thanksgiving aswell


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started to do some body work on floor this weekend, and worked on my frame going to start grinding it all down tonight, recieved my new colomn today


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> started to do some body work on floor this weekend, and worked on my frame going to start grinding it all down tonight, recieved my new colomn today
> 
> View attachment 399240
> View attachment 399241
> ...


You been busy over the holidays....... And you got a connec with someone @ Dayton ? Stop it, you doing to much... Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> You been busy over the holidays....... And you got a connec with someone @ Dayton ? Stop it, you doing to much... Looks good :thumbsup:


thanks, i wish i had a hook up at Dayton the wheels where on sale when i ordered i didnt think it was a bad deal for new D's


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

had a friend at work smoke my taillights for me didnt like the way the clear ones looked when i got them


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:

Should have my wheels next week, trying to have the rolling frame by Christmas :x:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll PayPal you .38 cents if you make me templates for the doors and fenders so I can drill mine out for the moldings!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


>






SIX1RAG said:


> I'll PayPal you .38 cents if you make me templates for the doors and fenders so I can drill mine out for the moldings!


:wave: just sent you a pm


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'll PayPal you .38 cents if you make me templates for the doors and fenders so I can drill mine out for the moldings!


DAMN couldnt even make it .61 cents LOL


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:
> 
> Should have my wheels next week, trying to have the rolling frame by Christmas :x:
> View attachment 401097
> View attachment 401098


DAMN, THEY MAKE ME HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS BOUT THEM RIMS I GOT....HUMMMMM THEY LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

those rims are bad ass ...what going to do with tha body , same with patternz or solid ...or is it a suprise !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> DAMN, THEY MAKE ME HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS BOUT THEM RIMS I GOT....HUMMMMM THEY LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


thanks :thumbsup:



impalaluv said:


> those rims are bad ass ...what going to do with tha body , same with patternz or solid ...or is it a suprise !


i was thinking of keeping the body solid color, may do something in the trim area, but not sure yet, im not very creative when it comes to patterns and all that never done it, but i am going to try to do some suff on the underside of the floor if i can figure out what would look good


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:
> 
> Should have my wheels next week, trying to have the rolling frame by Christmas :x:
> View attachment 401097
> View attachment 401098


wheels look dope!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIGMANDO said:


> wheels look dope!


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got a little further on my frame this weekend, this shit is hard work!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got a little further on my frame this weekend, this shit is hard work!
> View attachment 406496
> View attachment 406497
> View attachment 406498
> ...


Looks good. It's definitely hard werk. I wrapped mine in 1/4 inch and molded it, front to back, all 4 sides. You gonna shave the lip off the cross member? Shit sucked!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looks good. It's definitely hard werk. I wrapped mine in 1/4 inch and molded it, front to back, all 4 sides. You gonna shave the lip off the cross member? Shit sucked!


thanks, never thought about shaving the lip think im gonna leave it since im done with the front, only did one side only putting bags on it should be plenty stronge, i know i will never do another frame again, i still have to smooth the whole top side


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm doing bags too. Sold my frame wrapped. Gonna do a light wrap in this new one.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm doing bags too. Sold my frame wrapped. Gonna do a light wrap in this new one.


I DID A LITTLE WRAP ON MY FRAME AS WELL... JUST ON TOP 2 KEEP THEM DOORS FROM TWEAKING, YOU KNOW HOW THEM RAGS BE DOING.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good J :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> uffin:






regal ryda said:


> wuts good J :wave:


:h5: just trying to get my frame done my wheels will be here on tues, now its all on me as soon as im done with frame mods i can have a rolling a frame. 
have a happy hollidays.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

HOPE THIS HELPS YOU... ITS A FASTER LIFT W/OUT THE SHOCK, BUT ITS A BETTER RIDE W/THE SHOCK..... :biggrin:


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> View attachment 408548
> HOPE THIS HELPS YOU... ITS A FASTER LIFT W/OUT THE SHOCK, BUT ITS A BETTER RIDE W/THE SHOCK..... :biggrin:


Ok thanks, not running shocks thought about it



gamekilla61 said:


> LOOKIN GOOD!


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my wheels today just need to finish frame


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Looks like you got too many boxes, just send that back to me *:biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Looks like you got too many boxes, just send that back to me *:biggrin:


it wont match your car color is off


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Ok thanks, not running shocks thought about it
> 
> 
> How long did it take for Dayton to make those from start to finish? How much for 4? looks like you bought 5.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Maximus1959 said:


> S.E.R. 61 RAG said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks, not running shocks thought about it
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got my wheels today just need to finish frame
> 
> View attachment 410070
> View attachment 410071
> View attachment 410072


They look nice they still stamping hub and dish?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> They look nice they still stamping hub and dish?


The hub is stamped not the dish


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Maximus1959 said:
> 
> 
> > My wheels was around $3200 for the 5 shipped it took about 3 months, but i told them to take there time, i asked them the other day on a set for a friend told me about 6 to 8 weeks, ask for todd good service kept me updated with pics and emails
> ...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Maximus1959 said:


> S.E.R. 61 RAG said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...that is good to hear. I'm gonna sell my wheels and go back to where I started. Daytons!
> ...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Maximus1959 said:
> 
> 
> > you will be happy with them, you stay in washington state?
> ...


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

have a good x-mas homie !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Maximus1959 said:


> S.E.R. 61 RAG said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...I grew up in Tacoma. I might have spoken with you at a show here and there. I go to most the events, but I have not had a car out since 2003. I took a break to finish school and get welcomed into the real world. I will bring something out in a few years. I have been following your build. Very nice!
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

NICE HOMIE!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got my wheels today just need to finish frame
> 
> View attachment 410070
> View attachment 410071
> View attachment 410072


wheels look great, good color combo


----------



## tfinley (Aug 31, 2011)

I cant wait to see these on the car!!!!


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow nice build! Good luck...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

those wheels are worth the wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5: How is the 62 doing?



CJAY said:


> NICE HOMIE!


thanks



vouges17 said:


> wheels look great, good color combo


thanks, your rag is looken real nice



tfinley said:


> I cant wait to see these on the car!!!!


thanks, me too :biggrin: cant wait to get my second set can you get ingraveing done?



legacyimpala62 said:


> Wow nice build! Good luck...


thanks, hoping to have it on the streets by the end of summer



leong357 said:


> those wheels are worth the wait!:thumbsup:


:yes: they where


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

very nice..great build !!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice build!


----------



## tfinley (Aug 31, 2011)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> thanks, me too :biggrin: cant wait to get my second set can you get ingraveing done?


We could not engrave the shell because of the paint, but your next set, we will be able to sir.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



red chev said:


> very nice..great build !!


thanks



Blocky77 said:


>


:wave:



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice build!


thanks



tfinley said:


> We could not engrave the shell because of the paint, but your next set, we will be able to sir.


will call you next week need to talk to everyone that wants to place order yes i would like to get the dish engraved on my second set, been busy got approved for a new house closing at the end of Feb. Has a big shop and lots of room for my projects and the kids


----------



## tfinley (Aug 31, 2011)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> will call you next week need to talk to everyone that wants to place order yes i would like to get the dish engraved on my second set, been busy got approved for a new house closing at the end of Feb. Has a big shop and lots of room for my projects and the kids


Thats awesome! You can never have too much room. Yea, Just give me a call when you are ready, I'll be here. Look foward to talking to you again!
Todd


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> will call you next week need to talk to everyone that wants to place order yes i would like to get the dish engraved on my second set, been busy got approved for a new house closing at the end of Feb. Has a big shop and lots of room for my projects and the kids


*
That's what I'm talkin bout!! Me savin too!*


----------



## tfinley (Aug 31, 2011)

Bump this up please!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> That's what I'm talkin bout!! Me savin too!*


:wave:



tfinley said:


> Bump this up please!



:wave: will be calling you this week


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

finally have something to post just finished priming my frame going to try to have it painted by the end of next weekend


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my oil pan from the chromer yesterday and painted my frame last night now time to wet sand it and send out for some touches


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got my oil pan from the chromer yesterday and painted my frame last night now time to wet sand it and send out for some touches


looks great J :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, feels like it took forever to get to this point


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Started smoothng out the clear should be done by tomorrow, then the frame is going to get some custom touches, then back to me to reclear and assemble


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 436202
> View attachment 436203
> View attachment 436204



sweet!! Look great :h5:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Lookin good homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Looks badass J!*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> sweet!! Look great :h5:


thanks



chtrone said:


> Lookin good homie


thanks, hope to have on the raod by the end of summer



Mr Gee said:


> *Looks badass J!*


thanks, feels like im moving forward now


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

ah shit frame came out clean !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

impalaluv said:


> ah shit frame came out clean !


thanks not done with it yet


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started to take off all the old shit off of the ls1 getting it ready for the new goodies


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

went and took a look at my frame last night to see how its comming, should be all done by weds night. hope to start building by sat.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Hello


:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up??


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 440243


wow frame looks bad ass!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cant wait to see the motor assembled


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 440243


wow!!! so damn nice


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> What up??


:wave: just trying to put in some work on the car



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Looking good!


thanks



Skim said:


> wow frame looks bad ass!


thanks, cant wait to see what your frame looks like after its patterned



Skim said:


> cant wait to see the motor assembled






LKWD Local said:


> wow!!! so damn nice


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started to polish the motor last night, that is alot of work going to work on it more tonight


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Movin along homie. Can't wait to see it in the streets


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

chtrone said:


> Movin along homie. Can't wait to see it in the streets


thanks, yours is comming along good as well :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my frame back this weekend and started putting it back together should have a roller by next sat.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got my frame back this weekend and started putting it back together should have a roller by next sat.
> 
> View attachment 442848
> View attachment 442849
> ...


*Looks fkn badass !*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Looks fkn badass !*


thanks homie took along time to get to this point


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

pulled the car out this weekend, should be getting the keys to our new house by fri once i move going to finesh the body work


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

frame looks amazing.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

LKWD Local said:


> frame looks amazing.


thanks



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my frame rolling this weekend and got them moved to the new house


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*You're killin it J!*


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks awesome


----------



## tfinley (Aug 31, 2011)

looking really good!!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *You're killin it J!*


Thanks, how you been?



Dylante63 said:


> looks awesome


thanks 



tfinley said:


> looking really good!!!!


thanks, will call you in the next few weeks once im all settled in the new house


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got my frame rolling this weekend and got them moved to the new house
> 
> View attachment 450595
> View attachment 450596
> View attachment 450597



Dayton news flash and you're in it.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Daytonwheel.com email newsletter, for those who don't know.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Dayton news flash and you're in it.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Daytonwheel.com email newsletter, for those who don't know.


Where at I tried to find it


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Found it  http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...lash-.html?soid=1101303722666&aid=iunFD7jHnp0


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad you found it. I don't know how to post websites, lol :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Not much has changed on the car been working on the new shop got the ectrical installed, and removed a dividing wall planning on making this one nicer then the old garage,


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Not much has changed on the car been working on the new shop got the ectrical installed, and removed a dividing wall planning on making this one nicer then the old garage,
> 
> View attachment 461365
> View attachment 461366
> View attachment 461367


A SHOP.... HERE I AM THINKING YOU BUILD CARS.:biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP...:thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

frame is off the hook!!:worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Not much has changed on the car been working on the new shop got the ectrical installed, and removed a dividing wall planning on making this one nicer then the old garage,
> 
> View attachment 461365
> View attachment 461366
> View attachment 461367


*Lookin good J, nice to be fixin up a shop!!*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Not much has changed on the car been working on the new shop got the ectrical installed, and removed a dividing wall planning on making this one nicer then the old garage,
> 
> View attachment 461365
> View attachment 461366
> View attachment 461367


shop is whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> A SHOP.... HERE I AM THINKING YOU BUILD CARS.:biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP...:thumbsup:


Thanks, me and my family grew out of our old house, so i figured find one with a nicer shop 



kasem1963 said:


> frame is off the hook!!:worship:


thanks homie



Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good J, nice to be fixin up a shop!!*


thanks G



vouges17 said:


> shop is whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Been working on the new shop got one side all organized, going to try to get otherside done this weekend so i can put my frame over there so i can get back to work on the car


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got some some work done on my car this weekend got the floor in primer, still a couple areas that i want to make better, but im moving forward. picked up another job to restrore a 64 SS witched worked out good its helping to pay for the paint booth to be built and other stuff i wanted for the shop.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

took this pic the other day of my frame


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Tight work on the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Moe Built said:


> Tight work on the frame :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

frame looks tuff. those 72s look good like that


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> took this pic the other day of my frame
> View attachment 480107


holy fuck that looks killer


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice build man!!!!!


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> took this pic the other day of my frame
> View attachment 480107


:yes:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

the 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks



C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> looking good


thanks



Blocky77 said:


> :yes:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Planning on putting in some work on the impala over the 3 day weekend should be able to get alot done, had a 64 drop last week for restoration got the body off the frame and stripped going to sand blast this weekend


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup J...:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> sup J...:wave:


:wave: Good, how you been? how is the 62


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

put in a little work on the car this weekend started to smooth the fire wall, hope fully i can do some more in a couple weeks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Worked on the impala alittle last weekend didnt like the edge of the a/m qtr found a qtr section near by so i sectioned it in way better then the a/m. working on a couple other jobs and in the process of building a paint booth on the backside of my property


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Lookin good bro


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Worked on the impala alittle last weekend didnt like the edge of the a/m qtr found a qtr section near by so i sectioned it in way better then the a/m. working on a couple other jobs and in the process of building a paint booth on the backside of my property
> 
> View attachment 502365
> View attachment 502366
> ...


*Nice!!*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

making a booth huh ! wish i had your problem , fuckers are broke out here , nobody wants to break bread for a paint job ....well lets see some more pics of that booth when you get some !


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good, Keep the work going and pics comin...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ride is looking realy good, keep it up!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Lookin good bro


Thanks



Mr Gee said:


> *Nice!!*


thanks :wave:


mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


TKeeby79 said:


> Looking good, Keep the work going and pics comin...


thanks i will pics are slow becouse progress is slow, but after the summer i should be done with a couple of the jobs im doing and i will focus on mine.



64_EC_STYLE said:


> ride is looking realy good, keep it up!


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

impalaluv said:


> making a booth huh ! wish i had your problem , fuckers are broke out here , nobody wants to break bread for a paint job ....well lets see some more pics of that booth when you get some !


starting to work on more hot rods, more money and i hated painting in my shop will post pics as i go this weekend i am back filling everything and getting ready to have the rest of the concrete work done and all the wood and trusses are being delivered next week


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

youre getting a lot done man keep it up


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started to tear down the old carport last night going to work on it tonight when i get home


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the back all ready for concrete they will be poring friday, hopefully all my lumber will deliverd friday aswell


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
:wave:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

ttt good build learning alot


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> :thumbsup:
> :wave:


:h5:



Emailad4me773 said:


> ttt good build learning alot


Thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

they poored all the concrete on friday started putting up the walls, took my frame out the shop put in the one car garage now that there is concrete in there.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

can i use tha spray booth ! going good bro ...:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> they poored all the concrete on friday started putting up the walls, took my frame out the shop put in the one car garage now that there is concrete in there.
> 
> View attachment 508106
> View attachment 508107
> View attachment 508108


looks good... im trying 2 just patch mine back together....


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey bro, who poured for u


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

impalaluv said:


> can i use tha spray booth ! going good bro ...:thumbsup:


thanks, ya you can use it 



6TRAE_DROP said:


> Ttt


uffin:



CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks, cant wait to see your Duece done



Blocky77 said:


> looks good... im trying 2 just patch mine back together....


thanks



chtrone said:


> Hey bro, who poured for u


Mulnar Concrete did it and its smooth as hell, they did a really nice job, we are going to put the concrete clear coat on it to protect it.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

started ciding it this weekend hopping to have the roof up this comming up weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sup mayne you doin big thangs out there keep it up


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks



regal ryda said:


> Sup mayne you doin big thangs out there keep it up


thanks, cant wait to be done with shop so i can work on impala again



SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


:wave:, how is the ace comming?



vouges17 said:


> ttt


thanks, cant wait to see that rag of yours done.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

we got all the trusses in, and sheeted most of it till i ran out, hoping to be done roofing it this weekend


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:you damn nere done......


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:you damn nere done......


Almost feels like its taking forever


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

since we didnt work on the shop this past weekend, i got the mustang and truck in final primer, and decided to work on my impala after work really want to have done for next summer all metal work is done almost ready to come off of the rotisserie i want to finesh smoothing the fire wall so i can paint the underside and firewall then put car on loner frame to start bolting everything together for final fit and bodywork, this weekend we should be all done with the outside of the booth, then i will work on drywall and insalation when i have time, got a 1964 coke machine from my girl as an early b-day present works but a little banged up going to restore next year, but for now just going to use it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Friday night got the rt side in primer, dont have much time to work on it for a while, need to finish electrical in the shop and hope to start putting up drywall next weekend, the roofer got half done, but to hot yesterday to finish other side will finish roofing next sat.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Work..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good J!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good, keep up the good work!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Nice Work..


Thanks, congrats on the rag1



Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good J!


thanks homie



TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good, keep up the good work!!


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

we got far on the shop this weekend almost done with drywall in the booth, and started drywall in the paint room, my friend brought his vette over that i restored about a year ago


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

booth is all done going to try it out this weekend on cut in hopefully all works well, im glad to get back to working on cars


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> booth is all done going to try it out this weekend on cut in hopefully all works well, im glad to get back to working on cars
> 
> View attachment 539408
> View attachment 539409
> View attachment 539410


 Super nice job on the booth. Well worth the time and money spent. It will pay for its self in no time.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MIGHT HAVE TO GET SUM INFO ON THIS BOOTH!! LOOKS SWEET!!!! SO DOES YO DROP!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

KERTWOOD said:


> Super nice job on the booth. Well worth the time and money spent. It will pay for its self in no time.


thanks



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:






CHUCC said:


> :h5:


:wave: what up Chucc, how is the 62?



dunk420 said:


> MIGHT HAVE TO GET SUM INFO ON THIS BOOTH!! LOOKS SWEET!!!! SO DOES YO DROP!!!


thanks, ya let me know


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## H8RMGNT (Mar 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: ... thats a nice booth


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

x2 very interested in your exhaust setup intake in the roof??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> booth is all done going to try it out this weekend on cut in hopefully all works well, im glad to get back to working on cars
> 
> View attachment 539408
> View attachment 539409
> View attachment 539410


did you build this in your back yard? 
this is really nice and roomy,,,,,,,,,,,filters at the bottom? i have a work area that size over here, that i can turn into a booth, it`s nice to have the room for the car, and all the parts at the sametime. you did a nice job!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> :h5:


:wave:



H8RMGNT said:


> :thumbsup: ... thats a nice booth


thanks 



6Deuced said:


> x2 very interested in your exhaust setup intake in the roof??


the intake is in the doors of the booth and in the walls, its a filtered hole with a heaters in front of them so it heats up the air coming in, Ive only painted a a few parts in it so far seems good, going to be doing a truck in it in about a week, see how it turns out



MR.59 said:


> did you build this in your back yard?
> this is really nice and roomy,,,,,,,,,,,filters at the bottom? i have a work area that size over here, that i can turn into a booth, it`s nice to have the room for the car, and all the parts at the sametime. you did a nice job!


thanks, I had a carport on the back side of my shop i ripped it done and built it there its 18x30 including the mixing room, filters at the bottom works like a side down draft


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice booth J!! Everything lookin real nice!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Page 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Nice booth J!! Everything lookin real nice!


thanks how is your rag doing?



Loco 61 said:


> Page 61 :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the impala off the rotisserie this weekend when i get tim going to test fit everything to make sure the gaps look good before i finish the body work


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> uffin:


:biggrin:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 558678
> View attachment 558679
> 
> got the impala off the rotisserie this weekend when i get tim going to test fit everything to make sure the gaps look good before i finish the body work


Looking Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice progress looking good!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good J!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

shop looks good J ...your ace is almost there too!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

legacyimpala62 said:


> Nice progress looking good!


thanks trying for next summer



wired61 said:


> lookin good!!!


:wave:



Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good J!!


thanks homie



impalaluv said:


> shop looks good J ...your ace is almost there too![/QUOTE
> ] thanks, trying to get there


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

havnt been on here in a minute, or worked on my car welded up the rest of the firewall and started to smooth, going to try to have in primer by sat so i can get back on customers cars


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> havnt been on here in a minute, or worked on my car welded up the rest of the firewall and started to smooth, going to try to have in primer by sat so i can get back on customers cars
> 
> View attachment 576487
> View attachment 576488
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 558678
> View attachment 558679
> 
> got the impala off the rotisserie this weekend when i get tim going to test fit everything to make sure the gaps look good before i finish the body work


Nice


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


:biggrin:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Nice


thanks homie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

primered the firewall this weekend, going to try to work on it at least 1 day a week


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> primered the firewall this weekend, going to try to work on it at least 1 day a week
> 
> View attachment 585694


Looking good homie


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

merry x-mas bro !


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas J!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

TTMFT...... :nicoderm:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

put the impala on its frame this weekend, was thinking the other day wouldnt be that smart of me to test fit all my sheet metal on someone else's frame so i should have my doors back next from sand blasting and withen the next few weeks going to try to get everything bolted up and make sure the gaps all look good then back on the rotisserie to paint the belly and firewall :x:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

[video]javascript:;[/video]
one of the homies sent me this yesterday he took this of my car in the beginning stages, its come along ways hopefully its done this year


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

comin along real good bro.. cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIGMANDO said:


> comin along real good bro.. cant wait to see the finished product!


thanks homie, trying for this summer, but we will see 



Ciscos63ht said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin good Homie, I still need to get out to your new pad....its been a hectic few months man.......I got 3 more Weeks till I can relax a bit. Did u guys get Bruce cubes 61 out to the ranch yet?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Lookin good Homie, I still need to get out to your new pad....its been a hectic few months man.......I got 3 more Weeks till I can relax a bit. Did u guys get Bruce cubes 61 out to the ranch yet?


Ya its in the shop now, and he has a parts car here, when are you going to start a topic on the 57?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Ya its in the shop now, and he has a parts car here, when are you going to start a topic on the 57?


Stackin parts now.....got doors, fenders, hood, drivetrain, need floors, and trunk floors, and decklid.....then its go time


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

good thread and build- hope to see it soon


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> put the impala on its frame this weekend, was thinking the other day wouldnt be that smart of me to test fit all my sheet metal on someone else's frame so i should have my doors back next from sand blasting and withen the next few weeks going to try to get everything bolted up and make sure the gaps all look good then back on the rotisserie to paint the belly and firewall :x:
> View attachment 594357
> View attachment 594358
> View attachment 594359
> ...


 Great idea that's the only way to do it right good job


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

plank said:


> good thread and build- hope to see it soon


thanks 



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Great idea that's the only way to do it right good job


ya, its a lot work, but it will be worth it in the end


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> put the impala on its frame this weekend, was thinking the other day wouldnt be that smart of me to test fit all my sheet metal on someone else's frame so i should have my doors back next from sand blasting and withen the next few weeks going to try to get everything bolted up and make sure the gaps all look good then back on the rotisserie to paint the belly and firewall :x:
> View attachment 594357
> View attachment 594358
> View attachment 594359
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

she's looking good !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


:wave:



unforgiven50insp said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



impalaluv said:


> she's looking good !


:wave:

Thanks everyone, slow progress lately pulled my car out of my shop so i can focus on customers cars hoping to be done with them in the next month or so, then i will be only working on mine till its done, planning to have it done by the end of this summer or fall or by next spring at the latest. :x:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good J!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:for the end of summer


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

worked on it a little last night


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Almost ready for paint. Once that goes on, this car is going to look drastically different!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Caballo said:


> Almost ready for paint. Once that goes on, this car is going to look drastically different!


thanks, still have a while before i paint hope to have painted withen the next few months



Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> worked on it a little last night
> View attachment 631790
> View attachment 631791
> View attachment 631792


looks damn good homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> worked on it a little last night
> View attachment 631790
> View attachment 631791
> View attachment 631792


looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> looks damn good homie





vouges17 said:


> looking great :thumbsup:





Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:





ElMexicano said:


> :thumbsup:





KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!


thanks everyone, getting there little by little every time i go on LIL it motivates me to try to get some work done on it.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

been working on it a little, got my set of all chrome D's for it, got the gaps looking good on the car fitting the hood tonight, mounted the steering box and got the hole cut in my firewall for the new steering column, this weekend have to work on my customers truck that i have left but hoping to have my car back on the rotisserie with in the next couple weeks so i can paint the firewall and underside :x:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good, Keep up the work!!


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 640746
> View attachment 640747
> View attachment 640748
> View attachment 640749
> ...


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That frame is NASTYYYY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lookin good cuz.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

oh ya I can dig it ! Nice ass build so far homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That frame is NASTYYYY





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





KERRBSS said:


> Lookin good cuz.





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> oh ya I can dig it ! Nice ass build so far homie!:thumbsup:





Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:





vouges17 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks everyone, getting there been more motivated since its been nice out


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

been getting help this past couple weeks on the 61, its coming back off the frame tomorrow for primer and to paint the dash,firewall, and underside withen the next couple weeks. my last customer truck should be going in the booth next weekend :x:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

test fit the hood, and test fit the billet hood hinges


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice progress!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice progress!


Thanks:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the impala back on the rotisserie going to start seam sealing the underside, and getting it ready for paint, going to paint the underside,dash, and firewall at the same time. Got the old truck in the booth hoping to have it shot by the end of next weekend, then no more customers cars till mine is all done


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice J!!


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 644759
> View attachment 644760
> View attachment 644761
> View attachment 644762
> ...



:nicoderm: OK, I SEE ITS COMING TOGETHER...... LOOKS GOOD


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SUPER NICE WERK!!! MIGHT HAVE TO GET AT YOU ON SOME PAINT AND BODY WORK FOR MY RIDES IF UR DOWN!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Very nice J!!


Thanks homie, how is your rag



BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Nice work


thanks 



Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm: OK, I SEE ITS COMING TOGETHER...... LOOKS GOOD


thanks, slow progress, but soon it will be done


dunk420 said:


> SUPER NICE WERK!!! MIGHT HAVE TO GET AT YOU ON SOME PAINT AND BODY WORK FOR MY RIDES IF UR DOWN!!


thanks, sure Im down, but you know i am in Wa state


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got the inside all under coated, blocked the fire wall, most of the bodywork done and underside ready for final primer. its starting to move forward.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> View attachment 644759
> View attachment 644760
> View attachment 644761
> View attachment 644762
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Got the inside all under coated, blocked the fire wall, most of the bodywork done and underside ready for final primer. its starting to move forward.
> 
> View attachment 654674
> View attachment 654675
> ...



U-POL Raptor Kit?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Having gone through what you are going through; body work n all....I have a great appreciation for your work and build! Very nice! Keep up the great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



KERTWOOD said:


> U-POL Raptor Kit?


Its a 3M rubberized under coatings for the paint store, cant remember what its called




Maximus1959 said:


> Having gone through what you are going through; body work n all....I have a great appreciation for your work and build! Very nice! Keep up the great work.:thumbsup:


thanks, im glad im almost done with all the hard stuff. 



Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Got the inside all under coated, blocked the fire wall, most of the bodywork done and underside ready for final primer. its starting to move forward.
> 
> View attachment 654674
> View attachment 654675
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

My rag is still rusty, but it runs and drives OK..:biggrin:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :h5:


:wave:



Mr Gee said:


> My rag is still rusty, but it runs and drives OK..:biggrin:


:h5:



AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got my dash and firewall painted this past weekend and all wet sanded going to paint the underside this weekend


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got my dash and firewall painted this past weekend and all wet sanded going to paint the underside this weekend
> 
> View attachment 658304
> View attachment 658305


Nice work!:h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work!:h5:


thanks :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the underside painted, and got a tattoo for fathers day


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got the underside painted, and got a tattoo for fathers day
> 
> View attachment 660984
> View attachment 660985
> View attachment 660986



Those are impressive photos. Causes me to think how nice the final product will be.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Caballo said:


> Those are impressive photos. Causes me to think how nice the final product will be.


Thanks.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

all done with the underside of the car, and got half of my customers truck painted


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sick!!!


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got the underside painted, and got a tattoo for fathers day
> 
> View attachment 660983
> View attachment 660984
> ...



LOVE THE TAT......


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

Badass underside


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: good thread


----------



## brad.ruggles32 (Jun 24, 2012)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> just picked up my door panels from OG Unlimited, should have my seat covers and carpet next week :cheesy:


where did you get the interior from?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

it says: i just picked up my door panels from (OG UNLIMITED)


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> Sick!!!


Thanks, how is the 64 doing?



Jake07 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



Blocky77 said:


> LOVE THE TAT......


thanks, i want to add to it sleeve of lowriding, but i need to save for my wedding 



65chevyman said:


> Badass underside


thanks



SAM1 said:


> :thumbsup: good thread


thanks



brad.ruggles32 said:


> where did you get the interior from?


OG UNLIMITED IN KENT WA



red chev said:


> it says: i just picked up my door panels from (OG UNLIMITED)


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Been working on it a little took my frame back apart and touched it up and recleared, sold my front a-arms decided to go tubular with shockwave's in the front should have them this weekend. will post pics soon not much to show at the moment


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Been working on it a little took my frame back apart and touched it up and recleared, sold my front a-arms decided to go tubular with shockwave's in the front should have them this weekend. will post pics soon not much to show at the moment


uffin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Been busy on the 61 the last few weekends, got it all blocked out and reprimed. going to start blocking again after the wedding. starting this week need to clean the property up for the wedding. I went out to the homie's chrome shop a couple weeks ago and plated a bunch of my nuts and bolts.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Been busy on the 61 the last few weekends, got it all blocked out and reprimed. going to start blocking again after the wedding. starting this week need to clean the property up for the wedding. I went out to the homie's chrome shop a couple weeks ago and plated a bunch of my nuts and bolts.
> 
> View attachment 684133
> View attachment 684134
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenny 509 (Jul 14, 2013)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> I went out to the homie's chrome shop a couple weeks ago and plated a bunch of my nuts and bolts.
> 
> Where do you get your chrome done, I live in Yakima, & would love to get a few more things chrome on my 64 without having to send it to Cali, also maybe talk to you about painting my car for me, thanks!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Been busy on the 61 the last few weekends, got it all blocked out and reprimed. going to start blocking again after the wedding. starting this week need to clean the property up for the wedding. I went out to the homie's chrome shop a couple weeks ago and plated a bunch of my nuts and bolts.
> 
> View attachment 684133
> View attachment 684134
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :wave:



Kenny 509 said:


> S.E.R. 61 RAG said:
> 
> 
> > I went out to the homie's chrome shop a couple weeks ago and plated a bunch of my nuts and bolts.
> ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

61 is turning out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*YOu gots a ragtop, no need for a bubbletop*  *Think i might cruise it and tear down the rag...needs some major help after all these years.*


----------



## los23 (Jan 12, 2004)

zthis is going to be one bad ace, good work.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> 61 is turning out nice :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE 



Mr Gee said:


> *YOu gots a ragtop, no need for a bubbletop*  *Think i might cruise it and tear down the rag...needs some major help after all these years.*


 You can never have to many Impala's :biggrin:


los23 said:


> zthis is going to be one bad ace, good work.


thanks homie almost there


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

couple updates things have been moving forward on the build have been ordering alot parts and got a couple goodies, hoping to start putting frame back together this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good in here!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> couple updates things have been moving forward on the build have been ordering alot parts and got a couple goodies, hoping to start putting frame back together this weekend :biggrin:
> View attachment 804601
> View attachment 804609


:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got the motor on the frame this past weekend, and the steering on, should start running fuel lines this week


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking fresh homie.. Props


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got the motor on the frame this past weekend, and the steering on, should start running fuel lines this week
> View attachment 848633
> View attachment 848641
> View attachment 848649


The motor and frame looking real nice bro!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> got the motor on the frame this past weekend, and the steering on, should start running fuel lines this week
> View attachment 848633
> View attachment 848641
> View attachment 848649


looking great over there keep up the good work


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I gotta watch this tread


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Is that frame wrapped or just fiberglassed


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

jspekdc2 said:


> Looking fresh homie.. Props


Thanks homie



Tage said:


> The motor and frame looking real nice bro!


thanks getting there



vouges17 said:


> looking great over there keep up the good work


thanks 



MrLavish said:


> Is that frame wrapped or just fiberglassed


the frame is mild wrapped from front to back


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

i see you got the air ride shock wave's on there, i'm grabbing me those as well and getting rid of the cool ride lowers i got. that frame is looking good, i'm doing a mild wrap also more so for looks since i'm running air. adding straps on the top and bottom of the frame unsure if i will touch the sides.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

MrLavish said:


> i see you got the air ride shock wave's on there, i'm grabbing me those as well and getting rid of the cool ride lowers i got. that frame is looking good, i'm doing a mild wrap also more so for looks since i'm running air. adding straps on the top and bottom of the frame unsure if i will touch the sides.


Nice, i heard the ride with the shock wave is better then regular bags it still gets about 6'' of travel in the front, ya when i started my frame i only wanted to smooth a couple things and clean it up, but i ended going over board and reinforceing from front to back


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

bumpin ur post 4 me. im on page 31 ive never built a lowrider so im usin your post as a reference


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

how did you run your air lines


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SKReeCH said:


> bumpin ur post 4 me. im on page 31 ive never built a lowrider so im usin your post as a reference


 Hope my post helps.



MrLavish said:


> how did you run your air lines


they are tempary right now, but im going to run the front one through the frame, I will take pics when I run permanent


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Got some motor goodies this weekend, and had neighbor make some billit trunk hinges























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Got a little work done on the 61 this weekend started to reinforce my frame only doing the outside of the x where the frame is week, and got my hood and trunk in sealer.


you mind postin these pics again im not able to see them


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

im on page 61 & have plenty notes. your frame is dope kinda got me debating myself on juice or bags. cant wait to see the rest of the post


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SKReeCH said:


> you mind postin these pics again im not able to see them


i cant remember what those pics where of sorry



SKReeCH said:


> im on page 61 & have plenty notes. your frame is dope kinda got me debating myself on juice or bags. cant wait to see the rest of the post


ya, i decided to go for the nicer ride, instead of switches, but im still going to juice my next build


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Got some motor goodies this weekend, and had neighbor make some billit trunk hinges
> View attachment 900041
> 
> View attachment 900049
> ...


Love those uppers, I shoulda Bawt that style instead if the global west ones. 
Love the billet trunk hinges, ima machine some for me soon. 

Cars looking badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## "ORIGINALS" (Aug 23, 2011)

Very impressive... can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

KERRBSS said:


> Love those uppers, I shoulda Bawt that style instead if the global west ones.
> Love the billet trunk hinges, ima machine some for me soon.
> Thanks, did you decide to keep yours? have a Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...





"ORIGINALS" said:


> Very impressive... can't wait to see the final product.


thanks


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

clean work J, how much did those trunk hinges run you


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> clean work J, how much did those trunk hinges run you


The guy charged me $500 to make them with the shocks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> The guy charged me $500 to make them with the shocks


There badass, I have them drawn up, just no time to machine some.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


DAMN BADASS BUILD SO FAR :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

KERRBSS said:


> There badass, I have them drawn up, just no time to machine some.


:wave: I havnt forgot about making those templates just been really busy, will make this week



TONY MONTANA said:


> DAMN BADASS BUILD SO FAR :thumbsup:


thanks cant wait till im done


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

got some work done in the last few weeks, body is back on frame, got the colomn in going to final prime next week i want to wait to paint the out side till my motor guy gets it running


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave: I havnt forgot about making those templates just been really busy, will make this week
> 
> 
> thanks cant wait till im done


Thank you sir. Much appreciated.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

havnt updated my post in a while had a small house fire at the beginning of this past summer we just got back in our house a few weeks ago, i am able to start focusing on the 61 again, should have car back from wiring next month, all brakes are plummed and air ride, should have running in a couple weeks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/james.covello.3/videos/vb.100000508601405/1128428627184080/?type=3&theater[/video]


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

pulled my car out of the shop it was at about 4 months ago, and took to another person to finish wiring and mechanical. it is running now, almost done should hopefully have back withen a few weeks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Pics :wow:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

what uo Gee, should have car back soon will post some pics then, tried to put video of it running, but didnt have luck. how is yours coming?


----------

